# Adrenalina



## oro.blu (3 Giugno 2016)

Quella sensazione di potere che si ha quando ti scorre nella vene. Martedì andando via mi ha chiesto di guidare intanto lui lavora con l' i-pad. Mi ha raccomando "metti il cruse a 145 che c'è il tutor" . Ma come si fa? Appena non vedeva schiacciavo sull'acelleratore... Sempre sulla corsia di sorpasso.  Passare tutti e cercare di raggiungere sempre quello che sta davanti. Vedere i minuti "rubati" al navigatore. Non accorgerti nemmeno delle ore che passano.
Vuoi che guido io ? (non se ne parla nemmeno!) quando fai quella faccia lì ti prenderei a sberle? 
Ma che faccia? 
Faccia da " sono io!!" C....o quella faccia da superiore! Quella che hai ora. 

Ed io rido . E vorrei trovarmi a 40 metri sotto il mare per sentire di più quella sensazione o come l'ultima volta a 4000 m e la terra che sembra quasi non avvicinarsi mai. Un minuto di caduta libera a 200 km/h....
E capire che sono queste le cose che mi fanno sentire viva.

A voi che cosa vi fa sentire vivi?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Quella sensazione di potere che si ha quando ti scorre nella vene. Martedì andando via mi ha chiesto di guidare intanto lui lavora con l' i-pad. Mi ha raccomando "metti il cruse a 145 che c'è il tutor" . Ma come si fa? Appena non vedeva schiacciavo sull'acelleratore... Sempre sulla corsia di sorpasso.  Passare tutti e cercare di raggiungere sempre quello che sta davanti. Vedere i minuti "rubati" al navigatore. Non accorgerti nemmeno delle ore che passano.
> Vuoi che guido io ? (non se ne parla nemmeno!) quando fai quella faccia lì ti prenderei a sberle?
> Ma che faccia?
> Faccia da " sono io!!" C....o quella faccia da superiore! Quella che hai ora.
> ...


la vita, la musica, un abbraccio sincero 

Anche io ho il vizio di pigiare troppo l'accelleretare, mi limito a farlo quando sono sola ma sto cercando di cambiare


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Quella sensazione di potere che si ha quando ti scorre nella vene. Martedì andando via mi ha chiesto di guidare intanto lui lavora con l' i-pad. Mi ha raccomando "metti il cruse a 145 che c'è il tutor" . Ma come si fa? Appena non vedeva schiacciavo sull'acelleratore... Sempre sulla corsia di sorpasso.  Passare tutti e cercare di raggiungere sempre quello che sta davanti. Vedere i minuti "rubati" al navigatore. Non accorgerti nemmeno delle ore che passano.
> Vuoi che guido io ? (non se ne parla nemmeno!) quando fai quella faccia lì ti prenderei a sberle?
> Ma che faccia?
> Faccia da " sono io!!" C....o quella faccia da superiore! Quella che hai ora.
> ...


La Roma, la musica, il sesso, il silenzio.   sistemare le mie rose.    la bellezza di una donna, di un quadro, di un giardino.


----------



## Lara (3 Giugno 2016)

Pochi giorni fa hanno operato mio padre al cuore.
Entro in terapia intensiva, le luci sono forti, sento il rumore di tutti i monitor, vedo mio padre lì, disteso nel letto, intubato, con mille fili e cannule sul suo corpo, "si sta svegliando...." mi dice l'infermiere sotto voce.... Io gli prendo la mano.... "Papà, l'intervento è andato bene, presto ti riprenderai" lui stringe leggermente la mia..... 

Prima di uscire sbircio dalla tenda a fianco il paziente vicino, è un ragazzo così giovane.... Mi chiedo perché la sua vita sia appesa ad un filo...

Esco dalla terapia intensiva, mio figlio è lì ad aspettarmi... "Allora? Il nonno?"
Faccio un lungo respiro, lo abbraccio forte... "Tranquillo se la caverà" 

Si questo mi fa sentire viva.

Inviato dal mio M-PPxS552U utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Spot (4 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Quella sensazione di potere che si ha quando ti scorre nella vene. Martedì andando via mi ha chiesto di guidare intanto lui lavora con l' i-pad. Mi ha raccomando "metti il cruse a 145 che c'è il tutor" . Ma come si fa? Appena non vedeva schiacciavo sull'acelleratore... Sempre sulla corsia di sorpasso.  Passare tutti e cercare di raggiungere sempre quello che sta davanti. Vedere i minuti "rubati" al navigatore. Non accorgerti nemmeno delle ore che passano.
> Vuoi che guido io ? (non se ne parla nemmeno!) quando fai quella faccia lì ti prenderei a sberle?
> Ma che faccia?
> Faccia da " sono io!!" C....o quella faccia da superiore! Quella che hai ora.
> ...


Le cose di cui sono appassionata.
L'affetto che provo per alcune persone.
Viaggiare.
Imparare cose nuove.
Ballare sotto un palco.
Il desiderare.

Boh. A volte anche lo scontento per non vivermela "abbastanza" mi fa sentire viva.


----------



## oro.blu (4 Giugno 2016)

Lara ha detto:


> Pochi giorni fa hanno operato mio padre al cuore.
> Entro in terapia intensiva, le luci sono forti, sento il rumore di tutti i monitor, vedo mio padre lì, disteso nel letto, intubato, con mille fili e cannule sul suo corpo, "si sta svegliando...." mi dice l'infermiere sotto voce.... Io gli prendo la mano.... "Papà, l'intervento è andato bene, presto ti riprenderai" lui stringe leggermente la mia.....
> 
> Prima di uscire sbircio dalla tenda a fianco il paziente vicino, è un ragazzo così giovane.... Mi chiedo perché la sua vita sia appesa ad un filo...
> ...


Per il babbo 


:abbraccio:


----------



## Lara (4 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Per il babbo
> 
> 
> :abbraccio:


Grazie [emoji4] 

Inviato dal mio M-PPxS552U utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2016)

Ballare fino allo sfinimento 

La musica 

I colpi al sacco fino a essere talmente stanca da non sentire la stanchezza 

Il mio lui quando mi prende all'improvviso

..e anche le discussioni potenti...


----------



## ipazia (4 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Quella sensazione di potere che si ha quando ti scorre nella vene. Martedì andando via mi ha chiesto di guidare intanto lui lavora con l' i-pad. Mi ha raccomando "metti il cruse a 145 che c'è il tutor" . Ma come si fa? Appena non vedeva schiacciavo sull'acelleratore... Sempre sulla corsia di sorpasso.  Passare tutti e cercare di raggiungere sempre quello che sta davanti. Vedere i minuti "rubati" al navigatore. Non accorgerti nemmeno delle ore che passano.
> Vuoi che guido io ? (non se ne parla nemmeno!) quando fai quella faccia lì ti prenderei a sberle?
> Ma che faccia?
> Faccia da " sono io!!" C....o quella faccia da superiore! Quella che hai ora.
> ...


...abbracciarmi dentro. 
E non aver bisogno di sfidare la vita. 
Questo non solo mi fa sentire viva. Mi commuove.

A volte mi basta il crapino del mio gatto che si offre per un bacio. 
Altre non mi basta niente.  Poi mi accorgo che manco io.


----------



## Spot (4 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E non aver bisogno di sfidare la vita.
> Questo non solo mi fa sentire viva. Mi commuove.


Che donna saggia :rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (4 Giugno 2016)

I periodi di incertezza o quei momenti in cui sento che non ho nulla da perdere tirano  (a volte) mi fanno trovare il coraggio di fare scelte diverse,  decise.
A volte diventa come una roulette,  o la va o la spacca. ...e in periodi cosi' ho tutti I sensi all'erta.  Mi piace la mia rabbia,  la mia disperazione. ...mi piace tutto.  E ho adrenalina


----------



## ipazia (4 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Che donna saggia :rotfl:


....:rotfl:

(leggere donna, riferito a me, mi fa sempre un certo effetto! )


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...abbracciarmi dentro.
> *E non aver bisogno di sfidare la vita. *
> Questo non solo mi fa sentire viva. Mi commuove.
> 
> ...


forse per me è anche un fatto anagrafico; arrivi ad un punto dove ti accorgi  che la vita è troppo preziosa per sfidarla ed apprezzi tutto quello che da giovane davi per scontato.


----------



## ipazia (4 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse per me è anche un fatto anagrafico; arrivi ad un punto dove ti accorgi  che la vita è troppo preziosa per sfidarla ed apprezzi tutto quello che da giovane davi per scontato.


ci sto meditando anche io se è o meno un fatto anagrafico...probabilmente fa parte di un percorso, e per fare percorsi serve tempo...

...ragionavo in questo ultimo periodo che non ho mai considerato prezioso il mio tempo come ora. 
Prima mi sembrava di averlo tutto a disposizione. Ai miei piedi. Di poter fare ogni cosa. 
E mi sentivo, alternativamente, molto potente e molto vulnerabile. 

Ultimamente ho la netta sensazione che sono io a essere a disposizione del tempo, e della vita. 
Che non dipende da me. 
Da me dipende solo concedermi di usare il meglio possibile ciò che mi è concesso. 

E sì, mi sembra ogni giorno tutto molto prezioso...in particolare le cose piccole, quelle che si vedono con la coda dell'occhio....

se questo è invecchiare, mi piace un sacco


----------



## Spot (4 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> I periodi di incertezza o quei momenti in cui sento che non ho nulla da perdere tirano  (a volte) mi fanno trovare il coraggio di fare scelte diverse,  decise.
> A volte diventa come una roulette,  o la va o la spacca. ...e in periodi cosi' ho tutti I sensi all'erta.  Mi piace la mia rabbia,  la mia disperazione. ...mi piace tutto.  E ho adrenalina


Bello.
Servirebbe anche a me una cosa del genere.
A riuscirla ad indirizzare la rabbia. Che quando ti si riversa addosso è un guaio, invece. Paralizza.


----------



## Alessandra (4 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Bello.
> Servirebbe anche a me una cosa del genere.
> A riuscirla ad indirizzare la rabbia. Che quando ti si riversa addosso è un guaio, invece. Paralizza.


A me invece mi ha sempre resa più strafottente,  più coraggiosa.  Ma questo capita sempre quando mi sento vicina a un fondo senza uscita.  Vorrei accadesse molto prima di arrivare a quel punto. 

Ti paralizza la rabbia?  E poi? Che succede?


----------



## ipazia (4 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> A me invece *mi ha sempre resa più strafottente,  più coraggiosa. * Ma questo capita sempre quando mi sento vicina a un fondo senza uscita.  Vorrei accadesse molto prima di arrivare a quel punto.
> 
> Ti paralizza la rabbia?  E poi? Che succede?


Anche a me. 

Anche senza arrivare vicina al fondo. La rabbia è sempre stata la mia energia primaria. 
E non girandola dentro per funzionamento, non è mai diventata tristezza o depressione. MA anzi, è sempre stata energia..scariche di energia. 

Però mi sono resa conto ultimamente che se non passo attraverso la rabbia, sono più lenta. E mi piacerebbe invece non aver bisogno di nutrirla per muovermi alla mia velocità. Anche perchè mi sta venendo il sospetto che non è esattamente quella la mia velocità. 

L'uomo con cui mi vedo mi ha fatto notare che, in particolare dal punto di vista emozionale, per muovere passi ho bisogno di mandare tutto e tutti a fare in culo. Lui compreso. Poi faccio il passo. 

Ed in effetti, anche per un ti voglio bene, passo dal vaffanculo prima, dentro di me come minimo, e non sempre. :carneval:

E l'altra cosa di cui mi sto rendendo conto è che c'è una bella differenza fra rabbia (che per quanto mi riguarda è una coperta per il dolore) e l'aggressività che è mia per costituzione. 
E che l'aggressività migliore che sto riuscendo a tirar fuori è quella che passa per la dolcezza. 

Certo...ho ancora bisogno di mandare a fare in culo...ma adesso è quasi un sorriso vero e non solo scoprire i denti


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ci sto meditando anche io se è o meno un fatto anagrafico...probabilmente fa parte di un percorso, e per fare percorsi serve tempo...
> 
> ...ragionavo in questo ultimo periodo che non ho mai considerato prezioso il mio tempo come ora.
> Prima mi sembrava di averlo tutto a disposizione. Ai miei piedi. Di poter fare ogni cosa.
> ...


stessa sensazione .....sulla conclusione concorderei se solo non ci fossero un paio di noiose complicazioni


----------



## ipazia (4 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Bello.
> Servirebbe anche a me una cosa del genere.
> A riuscirla ad indirizzare la rabbia. Che quando ti si riversa addosso è un guaio, invece. Paralizza.


Dovresti individuare dove ti tocca dentro, per paralizzarti. Probabilmente dove ti tocca ci sono nodi importanti. Adeguatezza. Piacere. (il discorso del chiedere gira anche per di qui). Immagine di te. 

E' una risorsa la rabbia, perchè porta dove le cose fanno male. 
E le evidenzia. 

Usare la rabbia per guardarle, è un po' iniziare a farci amicizia, con la rabbia intendo. E trasformarla da nemica giurata (o alleata perfetta, che è poi la stessa medaglia) a energia da indirizzare dove serve.


----------



## ipazia (4 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> stessa sensazione .....*sulla conclusione concorderei se solo non ci fossero un paio di noiose complicazioni*




mi sa che c'è sempre un prezzo da pagare...

però, detto sinceramente, io non tornerei, neanche se mi pagassero a 10 o 20 anni fa!! 

Questa è la prima età in cui mi sento quieta. Nonostante l'inquietudine. 
Mi sembra un grande dono...e quella sensazione mi sembra proprio valga il suo prezzo...


----------



## Spot (4 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> A me invece mi ha sempre resa più strafottente,  più coraggiosa.  Ma questo capita sempre quando mi sento vicina a un fondo senza uscita.  Vorrei accadesse molto prima di arrivare a quel punto.
> 
> Ti paralizza la rabbia?  E poi? Che succede?


Uhm ale... ci sto riflettendo in questi giorni.
Due tipi di rabbia, fondamentalmente.
Una molto positiva, simile a quella di cui parli. Mi dà la carica e mi fa essere incentivo per me e per gli altri (anche se, quando si tratta degli altri, mi capita spesso di scontrarmi contro muri di rassegnazione. Ragazzi eh, tra i 35-40).
L'altra è verso di me, verso il limite e il non ancora fatto. E succede.. mm.. succede che:
1. divento fragile nei confronti dell'esterno. Nei confronti dei muri di cui parlavo prima, delle piccole cose che non vanno, della noia. Mi faccio togliere energia e proposità facilmente.
2. mi fa viaggiare su picchi emotivi che non riesco a controllare e mi tolgono concentrazione (anche perchè, con l'emotività di questo tipo, io mi arrabbio ancora di più)

Poi.. niente. Trovo modi di farmela passare col fare. E passa. Ma intanto ho subito un rallentamento.


----------



## Alessandra (4 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche a me.
> 
> Anche senza arrivare vicina al fondo. La rabbia è sempre stata la mia energia primaria.
> E non girandola dentro per funzionamento, non è mai diventata tristezza o depressione. MA anzi, è sempre stata energia..scariche di energia.
> ...


Certi punti li sento molto in comune. 
Anche a me un "ti voglio bene" è passato dopo un "vaffanculo", che era il punto in cui ero arrivata io. Dentro di me. 
La dolcezza.  La dolcezza invece è la mia coperta. Quando sto male divento più dolce.  Come quando sono triste. Una sorta di malinconia per tutto quello che mi circonda. 
Ma un po' mi sento ferma, lenta. 
Trovo più consona a me la velocita' con cui vanno/faccio andare le cose quando ho dentro la rabbia.  L'ultimo vaffanculo.  Come se fosse l'ultima cosa da fare prima della fine.  E li' spesso mi stupisco di quello che accade e godo della mia rabbia.  Voglio tenerla sempre li'. Vorrei, come te, che questa energia si nutrisse comunque.


----------



## Spot (4 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dovresti individuare dove ti tocca dentro, per paralizzarti. Probabilmente dove ti tocca ci sono nodi importanti. Adeguatezza. Piacere. (il discorso del chiedere gira anche per di qui). Immagine di te.
> 
> E' una risorsa la rabbia, perchè porta dove le cose fanno male.
> E le evidenzia.
> ...


Stanata, stanatissima :rotfl:
Ecco, io quei nodi li conosco, e penso anche io che la cosa giri molto intorno a loro. Quindi sono d'accordo.
Mi servono mezzi pratici per raggiungerli però. Da sola è come se arrivassi solo fino ad un certo punto.


----------



## Alessandra (4 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Uhm ale... ci sto riflettendo in questi giorni.
> Due tipi di rabbia, fondamentalmente.
> Una molto positiva, simile a quella di cui parli. Mi dà la carica e mi fa essere incentivo per me e per gli altri (anche se, quando si tratta degli altri, mi capita spesso di scontrarmi contro muri di rassegnazione. Ragazzi eh, tra i 35-40).
> L'altra è verso di me, verso il limite e il non ancora fatto. E succede.. mm.. succede che:
> ...


Ti capisco.  E' quello che Scrivevo a Ipazia.  La rabbia che fa ralllentare per me diventa una sorta di....non so. ...un senso di impotenza che mi fa guardare le cose con un senso strano di malinconia...cosciente che le cose non sono cosi insormontabili nonostante tutto ma ...che non posso fare nulla finché io mi sento fragile per affrontarle. ...poi dopo un po' che accumulo scatta quella rabbia che invece mi fa agire. ...


----------



## ipazia (4 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Certi punti li sento molto in comune.
> Anche a me un "ti voglio bene" è passato dopo un "vaffanculo", che era il punto in cui ero arrivata io. Dentro di me.
> La dolcezza.  La dolcezza invece è la mia coperta. Quando sto male divento più dolce.  Come quando sono triste. Una sorta di malinconia per tutto quello che mi circonda.
> Ma un po' mi sento ferma, lenta.
> Trovo più consona a me la velocita' con cui vanno/faccio andare le cose quando ho dentro la rabbia.  L'ultimo vaffanculo.  Come se fosse l'ultima cosa da fare prima della fine.  E li' spesso mi stupisco di quello che accade e godo della mia rabbia.  Voglio tenerla sempre li'. Vorrei, come te, che questa energia si nutrisse comunque.


Io con la dolcezza...non ci so molto avere a che fare. La mia intendo. Ci stiamo conoscendo :carneval:

Verso quella degli altri sono molto, molto diffidente. 
La lascio lì, la osservo, controllo non ci siano trappole o fregature. Che dentro un abbraccio non ci sia invece altro. 
Sono una cagazzi...per dirla in sintesi. 

Ma questo è vissuto mio e mi sa che più di tanto non me ne posso neanche sciogliere. 

Con la mia...mi ci incazzo. Tendenzialmente. E' un vaffanculo ogni volta. Concedermela. 
Riconoscermela. 
Non mi piace affidarmici. Non mi sento al sicuro. Mi sembra che mi tolga cose. Presenza. Prontezza. Aggressività anche. Quindi uso il vaffanculo per sfidarmi a rimanerci nonostante mi faccia sentire a disagio. 
Come istinto primario io ci combatto. La voglio buttare fuori di me. La sento come una sorta di rapina alla mia prontezza di riflessi. Poi mi fermo. Mi sospendo. E lascio che sia. Qui il vaffanculo è vitale. 

Sto ragionando in questo periodo sul fluire fra aggressività e dolcezza, non soffermarmi nè nell'una nè nell'altra. Non aggrapparmi. Alla sicurezza di una e all'incertezza dell'altra, sospendermi e lasciarle semplicemente scorrere. 

Sono esperimenti...non so bene dove mi porteranno. Per ora, però, non vivermele a compartimenti stagni come ho sempre fatto, mi sembra abbia un buon effetto. 
E mi fa sentire piantata in me.


----------



## Spot (4 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ti capisco.  E' quello che Scrivevo a Ipazia.  La rabbia che fa ralllentare per me diventa una sorta di....non so. ...un senso di impotenza che mi fa guardare le cose con un senso strano di malinconia...cosciente che le cose non sono cosi insormontabili nonostante tutto ma ...che non posso fare nulla finché io mi sento fragile per affrontarle. *...poi dopo un po' che accumulo scatta quella rabbia che invece mi fa agire. *...


Buono a sapersi 
Io alterno molto velocemente a volte. Spesso. Senso di potenza e impotenza/fragilità.


----------



## ipazia (4 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Stanata, stanatissima :rotfl:
> Ecco, io quei nodi li conosco, e penso anche io che la cosa giri molto intorno a loro. Quindi sono d'accordo.
> Mi servono mezzi pratici per raggiungerli però. Da sola è come se arrivassi solo fino ad un certo punto.


:rotfl::rotfl:

I mezzi pratici...allenarsi, andare a toccare quei nodi...e poi scendere sotto la rabbia e ascoltare e sentire il dolore. 
Una volta, due, tre...lentamente si depotenzia. 

Ho fatto un periodo, circa un anno fa, in cui facevo proprio esercizio coi miei nodi. 
Ci arrivavo...e poi me ne rimanevo a rantolare. Creavo proprio situazioni in cui andarci dentro. 

Ecco...hai toccato tu un punto nodale. Sono cose che accadono in relazione. Non parlo di relazioni affettive e basta. Relazioni. Ai diversi livelli. 

Il lavoro per me non è mai stato un grosso problema. Nel senso che buona parte della mia identità è lavorativa. Ed è una parte di me che mi riconosco senza difficoltà. 

E' nel resto della mia identità che faccio casino. Quindi in quel periodo andavo proprio a cercare situazioni in cui finissi in difficoltà. Scrivere qui è un allenamento, spesso. 
Le amicizie, pochissime. 

Guardarmi allo specchio. In diverse situazioni. Fisicamente proprio. 

Chiacchierando con il mio psyco, siamo giunti spesso alla conclusione per cui non c'è altra via che guardarsi e prendersi. E allenarsi. Il dolore si depotenzia. Spesso la rabbia è indicatrice del non volersi avvicinare al dolore. 
Ed è tendenzialmente una difesa al dolore. 

PEr quanto mi riguarda la mia diminuisce esponenzialmente al dolore che mastico quotidianamente. 

Il chiedere, di cui parlavamo di là (e ti risponderò con calma) per quanto mi riguarda è stato uno dei nodi fondamentali. Farlo e vivermi quello che mi faceva scattare dentro. 
Non subendolo. Ma osservandolo e spiegandolo, a me stessa ma, tanto, a chi mi circondava e a cui chiedevo.
Poche persone. Ma ben scelte. A cui avevo, vergognosamente, chiesto di potermi allenare con loro a chiedere. E preparandole che sarei stata una gran cagacazzi.


----------



## Alessandra (4 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io con la dolcezza...non ci so molto avere a che fare. La mia intendo. Ci stiamo conoscendo :carneval:
> 
> Verso quella degli altri sono molto, molto diffidente.
> La lascio lì, la osservo, controllo non ci siano trappole o fregature. Che dentro un abbraccio non ci sia invece altro.
> ...


In effetti la dolcezza molte volte viene scambiata per debolezza. 
Io non mi sento "dolce" di default.  Mi ci sento in certi momenti particolari,  come quando mi sento rabbiosa.  E' una cosa mia, che sento dentro. 
Mi sono sempre stupita invece che le persone che mi conoscono o conoscenti mi definiscono "dolce". Perché io so quanto posso essere caparbia,  determinata,  incazzata e volitiva quando voglio e tutto questo è come se urtasse con l'idea che della dolcezza.  E invece non sono in contrapposizione.  Per niente. 
Molti, comunque, vedono dolcezza e reattivita' in contrapposizione. Lo vedo da come a volte la gente superficial mente parla di me.  A lavoro quando qualcosa non andava parlavano di una collega "con cui non vuoi avere guai....ah bè,  Alessandra. ...lei è carina ma..."
Ma...un tubo. Perché sono (abbastanza) paziente ma se intuisco che manca il rispetto,  mi parte l'embolo e il bello è  che siccome pensano che sono "dolce", non se lo aspettano. 
Capisco questo sentirsi "uncomfortable" (perdona l'inglese,  ma non mi viene in italiano in questo momento) con la dolcezza.  E' come se non rende possibile l'essere reattivo e subito. Come se non potessi avere il vaffanculo pronto per via della veste di "dolcezza".
Tu comunque hai ragione.  Dolcezza è spesso vista come debolezza e molte persone pensano di approfittare a mettere I piedi in testa. 
Ultimamente inizio a pensare che la dolcezza puó essere forza perché non è necessario essere sempre aggressivi per difendersi. Lo puoi fare comunque. E non ci metto nulla ad arrabbiarmi e a mandare al diavolo,  se mi si presenta il caso.


----------



## Alessandra (4 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> I mezzi pratici...allenarsi, andare a toccare quei nodi...e poi scendere sotto la rabbia e ascoltare e sentire il dolore.
> Una volta, due, tre...lentamente si depotenzia.
> ...


Leggo avidamente quello che hai scritto in questo post. 
Vorrei farlo anch'io.  Mi interessa molto.  Mettermi in condizione di trovarmi davanti ai miei nodi emotivi,  alle mie paure più recondite. ...


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io con la dolcezza...non ci so molto avere a che fare. La mia intendo. Ci stiamo conoscendo :carneval:
> 
> Verso quella degli altri sono molto, molto diffidente.
> La lascio lì, la osservo, controllo non ci siano trappole o fregature. Che dentro un abbraccio non ci sia invece altro.
> ...


io con la dolcezza invece ho molta dimestichezza 
la do e la ricevo con molta naturalezza, ma questo da sempre, credo vada di pari passo con il concedere fiducia 
Sono fiduciosa verso gli altri.
questo non mi preserva da delusioni, anzi, ma preferisco questo al guardarsi con timore e mantenere la distanza 
le distanze tendo ad annullarle, spesso ci riesco, alcune volte no, ma va bene così


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2016)

Perché un thread sull'adrenalina, quindi sull'eccitazione, al massimo sulla paura è diventato una discussione sull'aggressività e la rabbia?
Alla paura si reagisce solo con l'aggressività?
E poi perché tutta questa rabbia?
Vi ho visualizzato tutte come pantere in mezzo a cacciatori.
Perché vi raccontate così, come animali braccati in una giungla piena di agguati?
È strana questa cosa.
Io tutti questi nemici non li vedo.


----------



## Alessandra (4 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché un thread sull'adrenalina, quindi sull'eccitazione, al massimo sulla paura è diventato una discussione sull'aggressività e la rabbia?
> Alla paura si reagisce solo con l'aggressività?
> E poi perché tutta questa rabbia?
> Vi ho visualizzato tutte come pantere in mezzo a cacciatori.
> ...


Il bello dei thread....che a volte prendono vie diverse 
Pantere in mezzo ai cacciatori. ...non è la stessa immagine che veniva in mente a me mentre leggevo gli ultimi thread. 
Probabilmente stai vivendo un periodo della tua vita sereno,  dove non ci sono nemici.
Piu' che "nemici" peró (per quanto mi riguarda) parlerei di ostacoli. E quelli ci sono, al momento,  per me.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Il bello dei thread....che a volte prendono vie diverse
> Pantere in mezzo ai cacciatori. ...non è la stessa immagine che veniva in mente a me mentre leggevo gli ultimi thread.
> Probabilmente stai vivendo un periodo della tua vita sereno,  dove non ci sono nemici.
> Piu' che "nemici" peró (per quanto mi riguarda) parlerei di ostacoli. E quelli ci sono, al momento,  per me.


A te che immagine suggeriscono?


----------



## Alessandra (4 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A te che immagine suggeriscono?


Nessuna in particolare.  Ma sarà che in questo momento non sono particolarmente creativa


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché un thread sull'adrenalina, quindi sull'eccitazione, al massimo sulla paura è diventato una discussione sull'aggressività e la rabbia?
> *Alla paura si reagisce solo con l'aggressività?*
> E poi perché tutta questa rabbia?
> Vi ho visualizzato tutte come pantere in mezzo a cacciatori.
> ...


La paura ha origini molteplici ed è scatenata dalle più disparate situazioni.
in alcuni casi scatena aggressività in altri una fondamentale concentrazione e lucidità per uscirne, in altri ancora panico assoluto .... 
non è facile incasellare la paura. 
Io le le ho lette invece come persone che ricercano un loro equilibrio interiore fondamentale per sapere rispondere agli input esterni in generale  e questa ricerca secondo me passa anche attraverso la conoscenza dei propri limiti e delle proprie potenzialità. 
L'aggressivita può essere considerata sia un limite che una potenzialità la differenza sta nell'uso, secondo me, che se ne fa.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2016)

Boh a me sembra uno stile coerente con i discorsi relativi alle arti marziali dei giorni scorsi.
Poiché sono donne intelligenti sono rimasta colpita e incuriosita da questo sentire di dovere appunto reagire, dimostrare (non so cosa), lottare per affermarsi.


----------



## ipazia (5 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché un thread sull'adrenalina, quindi sull'eccitazione, al massimo sulla paura è diventato una discussione sull'aggressività e la rabbia?
> Alla paura si reagisce solo con l'aggressività?
> E poi perché tutta questa rabbia?
> Vi ho visualizzato tutte come pantere in mezzo a cacciatori.
> ...


Secondo te come mai sono emerse queste argomentazioni?

Fra l'altro segnando la positività dell'aggressività. Che tu non vedi. 

Io la vedo. Invece. Riconosco che è un motore. 

Credo che ci sia un equivoco di fondo per cui aggressività viene sovrapposta a violenza. E di più, se si pensa aggressività si pensa a quella al maschile. 

Che quella al femminile pare essersi persa nel tempo. Ma è sempre esistita. 

Nella vecchia zia che consigliava di soffocarlo di notte col cuscino. O avvelenargli il cibo. Di nascosto. 

E una chiave nel rifiuto dell'aggressività femminile, che ho letto anche qui in questi giorni, è esattamente in quel DI NASCOSTO.

Come donna all'aggressività scomposta mi ribello di nascosto. Pisciandogli nel piatto. Smettendo di dargliela. Tagliandogli le camicie. Estromettendolo dalle dinamiche accoglienti della famiglia. 

DI NASCOSTO. Però. 

L'aggressività femminile invece, per quanto tenuta nascosta, esiste. FA paura. In particolare alle femmine. Che sono quelle che più duramente reagiscono. Quando la si intravede. 

Ma che la inneggiano. Come rivalsa. Attraverso il disprezzo. Attraverso l'urlo schifato. L'insulto da lontano. 

E' aggressività anche questa. Senza forma. Ma è energia che spinge a tirare su la testa e fare per sè. Stabilire paletti e limiti. Stabilire e affermare la propria esistenza. Indipendentemente dal mondo e da quello che chiede. 

Tu stessa hai reagito con aggressività all'insulto e al dolore del tradimento. Con rabbia. E' uno dei motivi per cui ti stimo. Sei rimasta fedele a te stessa e ai tuoi bisogni. E hai combattuto. Per te. Hai parlato di lui. Hai attraversato la vergogna. Che mette tante donne in condizione di tacere. Cosa ti ha spinto a far emergere la tua rabbia?

E' stata la tua aggressività eh. Che altro non è che istinto profondo alla sopravvivenza. 

Avevi un nemico ben preciso che stava mettendo a rischio il tuo mondo. E tu l'hai eliminato. Senza pietà. Tollerando il tuo dolore. E andando oltre. Con una forza tipicamente femminile, che è quella della protezione e della creazione che si sposa con la distruzione. 

Ma sei attenta e diffidente ora. Controlli e valuti. I tuoi movimenti e quelli di chi ti circonda. Definisci distanze e vicinanze. Decidi a chi dare la tua dolcezza e contro chi scagliarti invece. 

Non vedo molta differenza fra quello che fai tu e quello che è stato descritto. Cambiano i termini e il contesto. 
Cambiano anche le esperienze. 

So poco di alessandra. E di spot. Ma ricordo alcune cose da loro lanciate. 
Spot, che criticava il mondo in cui provava ad esprimere la sua femminilità. A modo suo. 
Alessandra, la relazione con suo padre, il lavoro, il lottare per andare oltre e affermarsi a prescindere. Sul lavoro. E le sue relazioni complesse. 

Cosa altro non è questo se non combattere per affermare il proprio diritto naturale ad essere, secondo il proprio codice dell'essere. Che non appartiene. Alla famiglia. Al contesto sociale. E spesso neanche al confronto con i maschi. 

Rabbia? certo. Perchè no? 
Aggressività? anche. SE quella che sono non è voluta in primis dalla mia famiglia e dal contesto in cui vivo o mi adeguo o combatto. E per fortuna e grazie all'aggressività che ha fatto prendere posizione a te col tuo ex marito, a me coi miei nemici, e idem spot o alessandra. 

Tremate tremate è sempre lì. Solo declinato in modo diverso. 
Meno diffuso. Il movimento che le donne della tua età hanno sperimentato è morto. Imploso in se stesso. Ha lasciato in eredità una guerra fra generi irrisolta. E uno schieramento che in questo tempo non ha motivo di esistere ma non ha neanche ancora alternative. 

E la comunicazione fra maschi e femmine, come si può leggere anche qui in questo piccolo spaccato di realtà, mica va molto meglio. 

Ci sono ragazzine di 20 anni che scrivono che si sentono in colpa perchè lui le accusa di essere compagne inadeguate. Ti ricorda qualcosa brunetta? Per cosa siete scese in piazza? 

I nemici. Tu non li vedi. Probabilmente per quanto mi riguarda sono dentro di me. Tanti. E sono i timori che ho di me. E fantasmi. Voci dal passato. Come quella che mi ripete che non mi devo fidare di nessuno. Che non potrò che ricevere inganni. Non è mia. Ma è il mio imprinting di quando non potevo che succhiare ogni parola come la verità assoluta e divina. Per me. 

Altri no. Mia madre è stato un nemico molto reale. Che mi ha ripetuto per anni quanto fossi sbagliata, inadatta, malata, matta, che mi ha rinfacciato che col mio esistere le avevo procurato la perdita della felicità e della possibilità di esserlo. L'ostacolo alla sua realizzazione. E non proseguo con l'elenco che nonostante tutto mi sembra di mancarle di rispetto mettendo tutto fuori. 
La violenza mi ha toccata. E dopo che mi ha toccata, per la mia costruzione, sono andata a ricercarla per sfidarla. Ancora e ancora. Per affermare che non ero morta. Anche se il senso di morte mi occupava profondamente l'essere. Il mio contesto. In cui una ragazzetta che voleva semplicemente il suo piacere senza e  stronzate del "gliela do la terza la terza sera che così non sono facile", era considerata inaffidabile perchè "facile". E a far male mica è quel facile. E' quel'inaffidabile. Che si incunea come giudizio di adeguatezza e valore dell'essere.  
E gli ambienti reali dove sono stata. Anche per lavoro. La strada. I tossici. Gli psichiatrici. Le prostitute. La violenza sui ragazzetti di strada, dai padri di famiglia che pagavano per caricarseli in macchina. Io ci sono cresciuta qui dentro. Sulla strada. I nemici li vedo bene. li riconosco. Li annuso. 

Nel mio ambiente di lavoro attuale, non molto tempo fa, un ragazzetto ha perso il padre perchè accoltellato.

Di questo sto parlando. 

E ho sottolineato che l'adrenalina, senza controllo, o è sfida alla vita o è rabbia incontrollata e esplosiva. Sia negli uomini sia nelle donne.


----------



## Alessandra (5 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] 

Non lo so se è il periodo particolare che sto attraversando. ...che mi fa sentire più sensibile del solito. ...

Ma ammetto che mi sono quasi commossa in quelle poche righe dove hai parlato di me. 
In questo forum ho scritto un po' di tutto,  un po' qui è un po' li'....
Eppure è proprio li' uno dei punti.  Focalizzato in poche righe. 
La relazione difficile con mio padre.  Le difficoltà che mi ha creato su differenti sfere. Il rifiuto di essere una sorta di suddita a un uomo (come tutte le donne della mia famiglia). E poi la sperimentazione personale,  di qualcosa che soddisfi me.  E, appunto, le mie relazioni complicate, relazioni dove sperimento, provo e provo e ritrovo sempre quel modo di essere di fondo,  che non accetto e che attuo  quasi inconsapevole quando sono innamorata. 
E sul lavoro uguale.  Sono ambiziosa ma c'è sempre quel modo di base che mi frega. ...il timore di chiedere troppo.  Di osare troppo.  Abbattere questo "timore" e chiedre di essere valutata anche piu' delle mie capacita' è la mia prossima sfida. 
E nel mio caso la rabbia,  la stanchezza del vecchio modo,  puó essere il motore per cambiare. 
Ci vuole.  Eccome se ci vuole.


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]
> 
> Non lo so se è il periodo particolare che sto attraversando. ...che mi fa sentire più sensibile del solito. ...
> 
> ...


Quoto, potrei averlo scritto io


----------



## oro.blu (6 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ci sto meditando anche io se è o meno un fatto anagrafico...probabilmente fa parte di un percorso, e per fare percorsi serve tempo...
> 
> ...ragionavo in questo ultimo periodo che non ho mai considerato prezioso il mio tempo come ora.
> Prima mi sembrava di averlo tutto a disposizione. Ai miei piedi. Di poter fare ogni cosa.
> ...


A me sta succedendo esattamente il contrario... Ho sempre gioito delle piccole cose ed ogni secondo era prezioso. Ora ho voglia di fare senza pensare...
sto regredendo :facepalm:


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse per me è anche un fatto anagrafico; arrivi ad un punto dove ti accorgi  che la vita è troppo preziosa per sfidarla ed apprezzi tutto quello che da giovane davi per scontato.


da giovani ci si sente immortali... col passare del tempo questa convinzione viene meno, e generalmente si diventa più prudenti


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Boh a me sembra uno stile coerente con i discorsi relativi alle arti marziali dei giorni scorsi.*
> Poiché sono donne intelligenti sono rimasta colpita e incuriosita da questo sentire di dovere appunto reagire, dimostrare (non so cosa), lottare per affermarsi.


Le arti marziali ben praticate sono quanto di più lontano dalla rabbia e dalla sterile aggressività. Non parlo chiaramente di quei corsi improvvisati di autodifesa o di sfoghi al sacco del kickboxing.


----------



## feather (6 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Le arti marziali ben praticate sono quanto di più lontano dalla rabbia e dalla sterile aggressività. Non parlo chiaramente di quei corsi improvvisati di autodifesa o di sfoghi al sacco del kickboxing.


Io nelle palestre di arti marziali ho sempre trovato molta più cortesia, sorrisi e gentilezza che fuori. In genere...
Sia in Italia che all'estero.


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Io nelle palestre di arti marziali ho sempre trovato molta più cortesia, sorrisi e gentilezza che fuori. In genere...
> Sia in Italia che all'estero.


Anche io.


----------



## danny (6 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Anche io.


Idem.


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2016)

Ad esempio, nella pratica dell'Aikido, ho trovato autocontrollo e disciplina interiore (che aiutano a realizzare la padronanza di sè) , armonia, spiritualità.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*SI*



oro.blu ha detto:


> Quella sensazione di potere che si ha quando ti scorre nella vene. Martedì andando via mi ha chiesto di guidare intanto lui lavora con l' i-pad. Mi ha raccomando "metti il cruse a 145 che c'è il tutor" . Ma come si fa? Appena non vedeva schiacciavo sull'acelleratore... Sempre sulla corsia di sorpasso.  Passare tutti e cercare di raggiungere sempre quello che sta davanti. Vedere i minuti "rubati" al navigatore. Non accorgerti nemmeno delle ore che passano.
> Vuoi che guido io ? (non se ne parla nemmeno!) quando fai quella faccia lì ti prenderei a sberle?
> Ma che faccia?
> Faccia da " sono io!!" C....o quella faccia da superiore! Quella che hai ora.
> ...


La velocità è una di quelle cose.
La velocità di notte,in sicurezza,alle 03 del mattino,con una luna fantastica che illumina tutto,il rumore del motore,ad ogni scalata i ritorni di fiamma delle marmitte borla,ed il cuore in gola fra un rettilineo ed il punto di corda di una curva......!
Giocare a pallone e vedere come riesco ancora mandarlo dove voglio io,osservare la mia coordinazione nel calciare.
Alcuni sguardi delle donne,che solo con il tempo impari a riconoscere e leggere...a"capire"
Girare per le strade del quartiere dove son cresciuto.......non sono più"er matto"..ma tanto altro....
Gli amici,i colleghi,i parenti che mi cercano per parlare,per confrontarsi...o semplicemente per ridere,o per ricordare...
La mia donna che nonostante tutto ogni tanto mi guarda con lo sguardo di chi davvero pensa che io sia arrivato da chissà quale pianeta....


----------



## brenin (6 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Le arti marziali ben praticate sono quanto di più lontano dalla rabbia e dalla sterile aggressività. Non parlo chiaramente di quei corsi improvvisati di autodifesa o di sfoghi al sacco del kickboxing.


Quoto. Sulle arti marziali aggiungo che - se praticate seriamente sotto la guida di un valido sensei e senpai - non solo formano il corpo ma anche la mente,il comportamento, e preparano a saper reagire/affrontare ogni situazione con la massima lucidità ed efficacia. I corsi di autodifesa,per quel poco che ho visto, sono assolutamente inutili. Praticare un'arte marziale richiede passione,forza di volontà,spirito di sacrificio,pazienza e dedizione,applicazione continua e non saltuaria. Ed il cammino è infinitamente lungo....


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Quoto. Sulle arti marziali aggiungo che - se praticate seriamente sotto la guida di un valido sensei e senpai - *non solo formano il corpo ma anche la mente*,il comportamento, e preparano a saper reagire/affrontare ogni situazione con la massima lucidità ed efficacia. *I corsi di autodifesa,per quel poco che ho visto, sono assolutamente inutili. *Praticare un'arte marziale richiede passione,forza di volontà,spirito di sacrificio,pazienza e dedizione,applicazione continua e non saltuaria. Ed il cammino è infinitamente lungo....


Quoto tutto, ed in particolare l'evidenziato.
Direi, poi, soprattutto la mente. I benefici di un arte marziale praticata seriamente e costantemente si vedono nella vita di ogni giorno.
La difesa personale, nel deprecabile caso dovesse servire, è quasi una ricaduta secondaria di tutto ciò.


----------



## Spot (6 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> I mezzi pratici...allenarsi, andare a toccare quei nodi...e poi scendere sotto la rabbia e ascoltare e sentire il dolore.
> Una volta, due, tre...lentamente si depotenzia.
> ...


Esercizi.. buona cosa. Io li ho sempre chiamati esperimenti, ma fa lo stesso.

Servono.. a scovare le menzogne ad esempio. Soprattutto se si tenta di premere su ciò che non si crede di saper fare. E quelli fatti in relazione (ai vari livelli, appunto) fanno scattare molte più molle di qualsiasi altra cosa.

Io mi sono scoperta fragile. Strano, per me, vedere fragilità nella me - ora. Un po' più facile rintracciare la fragilità nella me passata e far finta che ci fosse discontinuità tra le due cose.
Parlarne, poi... lasciamo perdere 

Comunque.. un po' confusa. Un po' tanto.
Mi si mescolano le dimensioni. Il lavoro, ora che lo nomini, è un bel problema. Di direzione, soprattutto: l'impressione di imboccarne di sbagliate, e senza via d'uscita, sta diventando opprimente. E il tempo passa.

Quindi... grazie per gli spunti, a tutte e due. Avete messo sul tavolo un sacco di punti splendidi (famiglia, contesto, ambiente, affermazione di sè, aggressività).
Peccato non riuscire a districare e a rispondere in merito.. ma vi ho lette con attenzione.


Per la risposta non c'è problema, aspetto e non c'è fretta


----------



## brenin (6 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Io con la dolcezza*...non ci so molto avere a che fare. La mia intendo. Ci stiamo conoscendo :carneval:
> 
> Verso quella degli altri sono molto, molto diffidente.
> La lascio lì, la osservo, controllo non ci siano trappole o fregature. Che dentro un abbraccio non ci sia invece altro.
> ...


Senza quella dolcezza "rilasciata" in tempi e modi opportuni penso che non si potrebbe mai vivere intensamente " quel momento " ... e siccome ci si accorgerebbe di non averlo vissuto,penso che il vaffa partirebbe ugualmente... ma a questo punto a che pro ? Concordo molto sulla dolcezza "degli altri "... per paradosso è come - dopo una scottatura più o meno recente - pensare di immergersi senza nemmeno pensarci in una vasca termale di un onsen giapponese...
però il timore o titubanza alla fine,pur con tutte le precauzioni ( mai sufficienti e mai dipendenti solo dalla nostra esclusiva volontà ) , si supereranno comunque ( in tempi e modi non definibili a priori ma derivanti " dall'attimo " ).


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2016)

*Ipazia Alessandra Spot*

Quanta roba, quanta complessità.
Io ho manifestato stupore per la rabbia proprio perché la rabbia è confusione, almeno è confuso la rabbia di cui parlate e porta a violenza un po' a casaccio, anche contro se stesse.
Di aggressività ho parlato io perché è proprio altra cosa dalla violenza. 
No Ipazia non è imploso niente, si è sviluppato in modo molto positivo. Ogni movimento che è di una minoranza è vittorioso se riesce a entrare nella mente e nella prassi della maggioranza. E questo è avvenuto. 
Residui di contraddizioni sono normali.
Questa libertà di cui godete non vi è stata regalata.
Però adesso cercate di separare le questioni perché io non riesco a capire con chi ce l'avete. Appunto vedo rabbia confusa.
Ho trovato un collegamento con le arti marziali proprio per la ricerca di una modalità di controllo, non certo di competenze per agire con aggressività.
Mi farebbe anche ridere l'idea che una donna di 1,60 possa pensare di poter confrontarsi fisicamente con un aggressore maschio di media forza.


----------



## brenin (6 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quanta roba, quanta complessità.
> Io ho manifestato stupore per la rabbia proprio perché la rabbia è confusione, almeno è confuso la rabbia di cui parlate e porta a violenza un po' a casaccio, anche contro se stesse.
> Di aggressività ho parlato io perché è proprio altra cosa dalla violenza.
> No Ipazia non è imploso niente, si è sviluppato in modo molto positivo. Ogni movimento che è di una minoranza è vittorioso se riesce a entrare nella mente e nella prassi della maggioranza. E questo è avvenuto.
> ...


Se la donna pratica karate o altra arte marziale da tempo  e riesce a prevedere una possibile minaccia ti posso assicurare che può stendere tranquillamente un aggressore maschio di media forza " a digiuno " di tecniche di combattimento. La forza che può esprimere una donna di media corporatura nella velocità di esecuzione dell'attacco/difesa è tale che il malcapitato non si accorge nemmeno del colpo che parte ( colpi che in base al punto di impatto possono essere anche mortali ).


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Se la donna pratica karate o altra arte marziale da tempo  e riesce a prevedere una possibile minaccia ti posso assicurare che può stendere tranquillamente un aggressore maschio di media forza " a digiuno " di tecniche di combattimento. La forza che può esprimere una donna di media corporatura nella velocità di esecuzione dell'attacco/difesa è tale che il malcapitato non si accorge nemmeno del colpo che parte ( colpi che in base al punto di impatto possono essere anche mortali ).


Quanti casi sono giunti all'onore delle cronache?
Io ricordo solo un'anziana giapponese avvicinata da un ragazzetto certamente sorpreso.
Ma è davvero come dite un lavoro su se stessi. A un aggressore è sempre più intelligente dare la borsa.


----------



## Alessandra (6 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] 

Perché è rabbia confusa? 
Perchè non è chiaro con chi ce l'abbiamo? 
Io lo so ma non l'ho specificato. 

Perché le arti marziali?  Non ho capito il collegamento. 
E comunque. ...non voglio incanalare questa energia in altre direzioni ma solo in una (non in una arte marziale )


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quanta roba, quanta complessità.
> Io ho manifestato stupore per la rabbia proprio perché la rabbia è confusione, almeno è confuso la rabbia di cui parlate e porta a violenza un po' a casaccio, anche contro se stesse.
> Di aggressività ho parlato io perché è proprio altra cosa dalla violenza.
> No Ipazia non è imploso niente, si è sviluppato in modo molto positivo. Ogni movimento che è di una minoranza è vittorioso se riesce a entrare nella mente e nella prassi della maggioranza. E questo è avvenuto.
> ...


Quoto e approvo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> @_Brunetta_





Alessandra ha detto:


> Perché è rabbia confusa?
> Perchè non è chiaro con chi ce l'abbiamo?
> Io lo so ma non l'ho specificato.
> 
> ...



Perché non ho capito io. Non ho detto che non hai capito tu.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Se la donna pratica karate o altra arte marziale da tempo  e riesce a prevedere una possibile minaccia ti posso assicurare che può stendere tranquillamente un aggressore maschio di media forza " a digiuno " di tecniche di combattimento. La forza che può esprimere una donna di media corporatura nella velocità di esecuzione dell'attacco/difesa è tale che il malcapitato non si accorge nemmeno del colpo che parte ( colpi che in base al punto di impatto possono essere anche mortali ).


Ma vedi: dove sta l'importanza di stabilire chi può abbattere chi? 
Bellissimo praticare le arti marziali raccontandosi che danno equilibrio disciplina, forza d'animo, rispetto ecc ecc e poi alla prima occasione veder emergere  questo principio di sopraffazione per cui "potrei ma non ti uccido".
Imparo l'arte di sferrare colpi mortali per poi- bontà mia, o disciplina/autocontrollo/ quello che volete- non lo faccio? 
Siccome però i sono ignorante in materia vi chiedo: cosa insegnano queste arti?


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma vedi: dove sta l'importanza di stabilire chi può abbattere chi?
> Bellissimo praticare le arti marziali raccontandosi che danno equilibrio disciplina, forza d'animo, rispetto ecc ecc e poi alla prima occasione veder emergere  questo principio di sopraffazione per cui "potrei ma non ti uccido".
> Imparo l'arte di sferrare colpi mortali per poi- bontà mia, o disciplina/autocontrollo/ quello che volete- non lo faccio?
> Siccome però i sono ignorante in materia vi chiedo: cosa insegnano queste arti?


Ti parlo dell'Aikido, perchè il Karate l'ho praticato per pochi anni ed ero troppo giovane per capirlo compiutamente. L'Aikido non insegna nulla, fondamentalmente disinsegna. Disinsegna l'ego, la separazione dagli altri e dal mondo, il rancore, la falsa forza... e tante altre cose. E ti fa trovare una grande armonia, anche nelle piccole cose della vita di ogni giorno.


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quanti casi sono giunti all'onore delle cronache?
> Io ricordo solo un'anziana giapponese avvicinata da un ragazzetto certamente sorpreso.
> Ma è davvero come dite un lavoro su se stessi. A un aggressore è sempre più intelligente dare la borsa.


Ti assicuro che una donna che pratica da anni all'occorrenza può difendersi. Ma sai cosa? È soprattutto una difesa preventiva, perchè la sicurezza e la tranquillità interiore che ti da la pratica seria di un arte marziale viene facilmente percepita dal prossimo.


----------



## ipazia (6 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quanta roba, quanta complessità.
> Io ho manifestato stupore per la rabbia proprio perché la rabbia è confusione, almeno è confuso la rabbia di cui parlate e porta a violenza un po' a casaccio, anche contro se stesse.
> Di aggressività ho parlato io perché è proprio altra cosa dalla violenza.
> No Ipazia non è imploso niente, si è sviluppato in modo molto positivo. Ogni movimento che è di una minoranza è vittorioso se riesce a entrare nella mente e nella prassi della maggioranza. E questo è avvenuto.
> ...


Non sono d'accordo che la rabbia sia confusione, perlomeno nel mio sentire non lo è. La rabbia è un modo. Dell'essere. E' energia. Poi dipende cosa c'è dentro. 
Nella mia c'è stato per tantissimo tempo la rivalsa, per esempio. Che diventava disprezzo e schifo. 

Ci ho lavorato. E' rimasta la rabbia. Ma la rivalsa no. E la rabbia è energia che se ben condotta diventa determinazione e fermezza. 

Il punto della questione della rabbia non è averla o meno. Il punto è usarla anzichè esserne usati.

Che è poi la differenza fra re-azione e azione. 

Ovviamente stiamo facendo un discorso analitico. Quindi "pretendiamo" di scomporre emozioni complesse e analizzarle una per una. Che è un buon esercizio di consapevolezza, se è accompagnato dalla consapevolezza che è appunto una operazione analitica. E quindi artificiosa. 

Nel concreto le emozioni si presentano complesse e mescolate. 

Non a caso si parla di educazione alle emozioni, no?
Da cui discende poi l'educazione affettiva. 

Non sono d'accordo che le conseguenze siano state positive e basta. E' pur vero che io ho evidenziato quelle negative e basta. Ma quelle positive ci sono. Sono quelle negative che spesso, secondo me, vengono messe sotto il tappeto. 

Ho collaborato spesso con associazioni di donne, anche a livello nazionale, una delle grandi discussioni, con le "vecchie" del movimento riguardava la comunicazione fra generi. 

E la mia critica è sempre stata, ed è, il fatto che gli uomini vengano esclusi. Io sono convinta che la comunicazione si co-costruisca. Escludere un genere, tenendolo tendenzialmente come contro-parte non lo condivido. 

E questa è una delle eredità. 

Quando parlo di movimento imploso parlo di non passaggio e traduzione alle nuove generazioni. 
Che stanno dando per scontate tutte una serie di acquisizioni. 
Ti ricordi, per esempio, la questione riguardo la legge 194? Collaboravo molto attivamente in quel periodo. 
E ho fatto informazione a tappeto. Fra le ragazzette. Non sapevano praticamente nulla. E parlo di universitarie. 
La catalogavano come legge sull'aborto. E diventava necessariamente uno schieramento morale rispetto a quella questione (e questo dal punto di vista politico, in quella campagna è stato anche strumentalizzato), quando quella legge è ben più complessa, e parla di autodeterminazione del corpo. 

Il passaggio generazionale non si è tramutato in azioni di continuità. Tanto che tutta una serie di acquisizioni sono anche traballanti. Non c'è stato passaggio generazionale e trasformazione. Questo critico. In questo senso vedo implosione e fallimento. E conflitto. 

E il conflitto, se ben condotto è una risorsa. Se è solo spazio in cui vince qualcuno allora no. 

E si ritorna all'educazione alle emozioni. Anche la rabbia. E all'educazione alla gestione del conflitto. 

E so che ben sai come manchi esattamente questo tipo di educazione. Da cui discende la questione dell'accettazione della diversità, per esempio. 

Tu vedi rabbia confusa perchè siamo diverse. Semplicemente. Come in voi vedevano rabbia confusa chi vi guardava.

E' confuso il percorso per risalire a quello che c'è sotto. E trovo invece utile e produttivo, proprio per andarci sotto e trovare i nodi del dolore, confrontarsi esattamente sulla rabbia. Insieme. Donne e uomini. 

Dialogando e cercando forme di comunicazione win win. 

Come stiamo facendo io e te in questo momento per esempio. 
Che portiamo ognuna la propria posizione e la scambiamo, cercando una nell'altra spunti per capire meglio. 
E questo accade perchè è chiaro che l'obiettivo è comprendere. E conoscere. 

Per quanto riguarda le arti marziali...nobody e brenin hanno già chiaramente espresso cosa è un percorso di disciplina marziale. 
Dall'alto del mio 1,58 ti assicuro che è possibilissimo invece confrontarsi con un maschio di media forza fisica. E anche uscirne piuttosto bene. Capisco possa far ridere se non si è mai sperimentato. Ed hai ragione. Casi alle cronache non ne salgono perchè ragazzine che si avvicinano alla marzialità sono poche, seppur in crescita. E diminuiscono mano a mano si sale di età. Della mia età, per esempio, le donne sono pochissime che praticano, in proporzione. E non ho neanche 40 anni eh. 

Ovviamente sto parlando di percorso di disciplina e arte marziale. Non di corsi di difesa personale. Che adesso van tanto di moda. E che personalmente mi piacciono poco. Anche se credo possano avere una loro funzione, se ben gestiti. 

Un buon maestro di difesa in apertura di ogni lezione ricorda alle presenti di non credere di poter fare chissà che in un contesto di aggressione reale. 

Che quello che si impara serve principalmente per aprire la porta alla consapevolezza di non essere indifese. E che esistono diversi terreni per difendersi. Non ridere insomma al pensiero di potersi confrontare. Anche se, un buon maestro, consiglia alle partecipanti a quei corsi di lasciar andare la borsa. 

In un corso di difesa serio insegnano che la cosa migliore è riuscire a individuare il varco per scappare. 
Aprono la questione dello "stupore" di fronte all'aggressione. Ma è acqua fresca. 

Un buon maestro ripete fino alla nausea che credere di potersi davvero difendere per aver frequentato un corso di 40 ore è un inganno pericolosissimo. Molto. 

Ma mette sul piatto una serie di questioni. Fa ragionare. E fa prendere confidenza con un corpo che non è abituato a muoversi in termini di difesa. 

Altro discorso è un percorso marziale. Che dura anni. E allenamento costante, continuo, faticoso. Non solo fisicamente. Ma mentalmente ed emotivamente. 
Un percorso marziale mette costantemente di fronte al limite. Fisico e mentale. Allena la frustrazione. La fatica. Insegna alla mente a essere attenta e presente. Insegna al corpo a muoversi per istinto. 
Insegna le emozioni. E insegna a modularle. 

Che la tecnica in sè non serve a niente. Come ben diceva sarastro. Una nera di karate può aver combattuto sul tatami. Ma se non ha mai sperimentato in reale, non saprà cosa fare. 

In una situazione di aggressione reale scattano altri funzionamenti. Il corpo fa prima della mente. La mente interviene a posteriori. E serve una memoria muscolare per fare questo. 

E serve il controllo acquisito e consolidato della mente a lasciare che il corpo faccia senza tuttavia farsi trascinare dal corpo. Ed è una sorta di retrocontrollo. Non passa attraverso il pensiero. Il pensiero è lento. In quelle situazioni. 

Se pensi di dare un pugno, ne hai già presi tre...con un uomo di media forza ne basta uno per andare in terra. 

Non pensi il pugno. Il corpo riconosce lo stimolo e agisce. Non RE-agisce. E per questo serve disciplina mentale. 

Le arti marziali serie insegnano questo. (e se ho ridotto troppo all'osso confido in nob e brenin che mi integrino.)

Poi, so che le arti marziali hanno una brutta fama. Marziale in fondo significa guerra. 
Capisco vengano confuse con gli sfoghi che anche io ho visti nelle gabbie delle arti che fra l'altro vanno molto di moda adesso. 
Ma l'arte marziale è ben altro dalla gabbia, dal colpo cieco, dallo sfogo incontrollato di potenza.


----------



## ipazia (6 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ti parlo dell'Aikido, perchè il Karate l'ho praticato per pochi anni ed ero troppo giovane per capirlo compiutamente. L'Aikido non insegna nulla, fondamentalmente disinsegna. Disinsegna l'ego, la separazione dagli altri e dal mondo, il rancore, la falsa forza... e tante altre cose. E ti fa trovare una grande armonia, anche nelle piccole cose della vita di ogni giorno.


quoto



Nobody ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che una donna che pratica da anni all'occorrenza può difendersi. Ma sai cosa? È soprattutto una difesa preventiva, perchè la sicurezza e la tranquillità interiore che ti da la pratica seria di un arte marziale viene facilmente percepita dal prossimo.


e riquoto

:up:


----------



## Alessandra (6 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché non ho capito io. Non ho detto che non hai capito tu.​




:up:

Non era una critica 
E' che....come l'esempio delle pantere nella giungla piena di nemici (se non ricordo male) è che non vedevo questa confusione e mi incuriosiva capire perché da fuori appare come rabbia confusa.  Tutto qui ​


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oss Sensei


----------



## ipazia (6 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> @_ipazia_
> 
> Non lo so se è il periodo particolare che sto attraversando. ...che mi fa sentire più sensibile del solito. ...
> 
> ...


Mi ritrovo in quello che dici...e sono contenta di averti colta, grazie di avermelo detto 

Quel grassetto mi incuriosisce, cosa intendi per quel modo di essere di fondo?

Per me, nelle relazioni, in questa in particolare, la cosa complessa è la questione della responsabilità. 
Mi da molto piacere assumermi responsabilità. E mi da molto piacere il prendermi cura. Anche il proteggere. 
Adesso lo vedo chiaramente. 

La mia fatica è metterci dentro la dolcezza. Innanzitutto la dolcezza per la me che si prende il piacere di quel modo di stare in relazione. Da questa penso discenda la dolcezza per l'altro. Che è tutt'altro che facile. 

Che tendo a diventare cauta. E quindi rigida. E "tecnica". 
Il fatto che il mio alfabeto dell'affetto sia "artigianale" e con certi gap di fondo mi mette ancora più in difficoltà. 
I modi dell'affetto che ho imparato io da bambina sono stati "duri". Non si piangeva da me. E se si piangeva si rimaneva soli fino a che non si smetteva. Si teneva duro. Anche a costo di strisciare sui gomiti. 

Tendo a riprodurre quel modo. Se non sono attenta, e più voglio bene più mi avvicino al nucleo dell'affetto profondo più tendo a riprodurre quei modi. Che però a me hanno fatto anche male. E entra in gioco la bambina quando sono in quei territori. Quindi mi ingarbuglio. E metto distanza. 

Finendo per proteggere l'altro da me stessa. 
Con quello che ne consegue nella considerazione di me e dell'altro...e qualche altro simpatico meccanismo di ritorno. 

Che poi in fondo il tutto si riaggancia all'immagine di me come femmina e come donna. 

Per quanto riguarda la rabbia di cui parli...uno degli allenamenti degli ultimi due anni ha riguardato il liberarmi della rivalsa. Del dover e del dover dimostrare. Del dover ottenere. Come se fosse sempre una guerra per dimostrare di potere. 

Senza la rivalsa la rabbia, che è poi espressione di aggressività, si "ripulisce" e aumenta la lucidità e la possibilità di fare richieste possibili. A me stessa innanzitutto. 
Diminuisce il dispendio di energia teso a controllare e di conseguenza aumentano le energie a disposizione per me. 

E si sposta il limite 

...ma più che altro mi stanco di meno. Che sono sempre stata una che teneva ritmi altissimi per poi, ottenuto quello che volevo, scoprirmi svuotata e mortalmente stanca. E quindi di nuovo in necessità di cercare stimoli ancora più alti. Un gioco che tende a diventare al massacro. Rispetto alla cura e alla considerazione di sè. 

Oggi chiacchieravo con l'uomo con cui mi vedo, che in questi giorni mi diceva che la vita a volte è quella che è, e mette in mezzo eventi minuscoli ma che prendono il potere di rovinare cose meravigliose...e ci abbiamo sragionato un po' in questi giorni. Oggi mi è venuto in mente che un'altra lettura della stessa cosa è che la vita mette cose davanti agli occhi. Che non hanno nessun potere se non quello che gli si concede. 

Che ogni cosa, avvenimento è una opportunità, se la si considera nella sua interezza; che considerandola nella sua interezza, considerando gli estremi di quello che può portare, si allarga il ventaglio di possibili decisioni su come posizionarsi. 

Che è da un lato accettare l'imprevedibilità degli eventi ma anche riconoscersi la proattività necessaria e cercarci dentro, a trasformare i limiti in risorsa. A vedere opportunità. A prescindere. 

Boh...ci sto meditando


----------



## ipazia (6 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Oss Sensei


LE


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2016)

Ho qualche problema con lo smartphone e preferisco rispondere senza citare.
Il passaggio generazionale c'è stato diretto da madre-figlia, reali o simboliche, indiretto in forma politica. Ma lì c'è stato una caduta in conseguenza della crisi della politica. 
Non si può pensare a un passaggio diretto generalizzato perché è stato un movimento di élite. Non ovviamente élite in senso classico, ma principalmente per la collocazione geografica e culturale in senso ampio. Una venticinquenne di Milano non era come la venticinquenne di provincia che magari era già madre di tre figli e casalinga.
L'ignoranza politica generale delle nuove generazioni è dovuta a quella crisi politica e culturale dalla quale non so come si uscirà. Stiamo avvicinandoci a una maggioranza di non votanti e non c'è modo di coinvolgere le nuove generazioni.
Il discorso delle arti marziali non so perché continui a ripeterlo partendo da una battuta. Se, come è, hanno una funzione formativa e se la possibilità di dovere davvero mettere in pratica è fortunatamente rara, è solo l'idea della giungla che può portare a difendere un'attività sportiva interessante quanto altre.
È il pensiero di poter avere a che fare con alta probabilità da un'aggressione che lo trovo forzato.
Appunto penso che sia più utile imparare a riconoscere i conflitti, anche con se stessi, e sapere trovare modi di risoluzione non violenta, piuttosto che prepararsi alla giungla.


----------



## ipazia (6 Giugno 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma vedi: dove sta l'importanza di stabilire chi può abbattere chi?
> Bellissimo praticare le arti marziali raccontandosi che danno equilibrio disciplina, forza d'animo, rispetto ecc ecc e poi alla prima occasione veder emergere  questo principio di sopraffazione per cui "potrei ma non ti uccido".
> Imparo l'arte di sferrare colpi mortali per poi- bontà mia, o disciplina/autocontrollo/ quello che volete- non lo faccio?
> Siccome però i sono ignorante in materia vi chiedo: cosa insegnano queste arti?


Sai quale è il primo dei dieci principi fondamentali?

1) Raggiungere il più alto livello dell'Arte per essere utili.

Il resto lo trovi qui. 

http://www.yindaoyangkungfu.it/regole-e-principi.html

Niente a che vedere con quello che hai descritto.


----------



## Alessandra (6 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] 

Eccolo li'....l'hai espresso e individuato bene 
Sotto questo aspetto siamo simili. 
Intendo quello in cui dici che tanto piu' sei coinvolta in una relazione, e tanto più viene alla luce il modo in cui, da bambina,  hai imparato a esprimere l'affetto. 
E che se non stai attenta,  in una relazione in cui ti senti coinvolta,  questo modo appreso emerge. 
L'hai descritto e poi dici che è un modo che ti ha fatto soffrire e quindi poi entrano in gioco tutte le contraddizioni.
Eccolo qui.
Anche io non lo accetto.
Mi ha fatto soffrire.  E ho visto che fa soffrire. 
Le donna è mite, dolce.  Se si difende fa le cose sotto sotto oppure sbraita un po' ma l'importante è avere un uomo a fianco.  Senza la sua presenza sei perduta.  E pur di averlo gli si perdona tutto.  Tutto. In questo "tutto" ho visto quello che non avrei mai voluto vedere.  Una mancanza di rispetto e di considerazione senza limiti. 
Ho avuto una relazione che per me era importante. Io mi sentivo innamorata e ho tirato fuori questo modo di comunicare il mio amore,  il mio affetto.  Il mio ruolo.  E poi mi sono sentita ingabbiata. Perché io sono molto altro, non solo quello e avevo trovato un uomo in cui questo mio modo di esprimermi era lo stesso codice usato da sua mamma.  Donna di famiglia.  Che si conciliava poco con le  mie ambizioni, la mia vita sociale e tutto il resto,  che non venivano mai prese sul serio.  E io ci soffrivo.  Arrivavo poi a sentirmi più compresa quando, con un.amico davanti a un Caffè,  parlavo delle mie aspirazioni e ricevevo feedback interessati o cio' diventava veramente argomento di confronto e di idee.  E ci rimanevo male. Mi chiedevo perché non potevo avere la stessa comprensione con il mio uomo.  E poi con il tempo ho capito che ero io. Quando mi sento coinvolta in una relazione e penso alla costruzione di qualcosa (la scavolini :mexican poi faccio emergere quello che ho imparato da bambina. ...come se solo cosi' , giocando a fare la fidanzata tutta attenta per l'altro,  dimenticando me, fosse l'unico modo per tenersi l'uomo a cui tengo. Non lo faccio neanche con reale consapevolezza.  Emerge quando voglio bene a qualcuno. 
E poi mi sento ingabbiata. 
E quindi ora è una continua sperimentazione. 
Voglio essere me stessa, sempre. Ma mi accorgo che appena qualcuno mi attrae davvero. ...emerge quel lato di me che mi fa sentire ingabbiata in un ruolo e che mi ricorda tristemente la mia devota mamma.  Come se questo fosse l'unico modo per esprimere impegno e affetto in una relazione. 
Mia mamma sta ancora pagando a caro prezzo il modo in cui si è posta nel suo matrimonio.  (E a sua volta l'ha imparato nella sua famiglia...infatti tutte le mie zie hanno trovato mariti irrispettosi e alcuni anche davvero violenti) e tutto cio' ha avuto conseguenze anxhe su di me  (appunto...mio padre ha creato grossi problemi anxhe a me. Siccome sono "donna" non merito rispetto, dal suo punto di vista).

Io non voglio essere cosi. Non voglio. 
Me lo grido a gran voce dentro di me. 
Peró l'alternativa. ..è un territorio completamente inesplorato, in cui sperimento e provo....alla ricerca di qualcosa che mi soddisfi. 
E' anche per questo che a volte prendo male la fine di certe relazioni.  E' come se il mio provare non riesce forse ad andare oltre. Me ne faccio una colpa.


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai quale è il primo dei dieci principi fondamentali?
> 
> 1) Raggiungere il più alto livello dell'Arte per essere utili.
> 
> ...


Il pensiero finale sul Vuoto riassume perfettamente ciò che intendevo col disimparare


----------



## ipazia (6 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho qualche problema con lo smartphone e preferisco rispondere senza citare.
> Il passaggio generazionale c'è stato diretto da madre-figlia, reali o simboliche, indiretto in forma politica. Ma lì c'è stato una caduta in conseguenza della crisi della politica.
> Non si può pensare a un passaggio diretto generalizzato perché è stato un movimento di élite. Non ovviamente élite in senso classico, ma principalmente per la collocazione geografica e culturale in senso ampio. Una venticinquenne di Milano non era come la venticinquenne di provincia che magari era già madre di tre figli e casalinga.
> L'ignoranza politica generale delle nuove generazioni è dovuta a quella crisi politica e culturale dalla quale non so come si uscirà. Stiamo avvicinandoci a una maggioranza di non votanti e non c'è modo di coinvolgere le nuove generazioni.
> ...


Io non parlo di ignoranza politica. Parlo di mancato passaggio fra le madri e le figlie. Proprio è perchè era un movimento di èlite che è rimasto fondamentalmente in se stesso da questo punto di vista. 

mica disconosco i risvolti che si sono avuti, sia in ambito istituzionale sia in ambito sociale. 

io sto segnalando una frattura che è diventata falla nel passaggio di informazioni rispetto alle motivazioni che hanno portato un'èlite ad affermare tutta una serie di questioni e a farlo in un determinato modo. 

E parlo delle eredità. Che saranno da risolvere. La fluidità dei ruoli a cui stiamo assistendo, fra l'altro, secondo me, è un segnale di tentativo di risposta alle eredità generazionali. 

Che spesso sono catene generazionali. 

Dal punto di vista dell'educazione alla sessualità. All'affettività. Alle emozioni. 

Per quanto riguarda l'arte marziale, forse ho capito dove non ci intendiamo. 

Da praticante io so cosa posso fare con una palmata. Ne sono consapevole. Ma di più, ne sono responsabile. E ne rispondo. 
Da praticante io so che sto praticando un'Arte Marziale. Quindi pensata per la guerra. E le tecniche che maneggio possono essere "armi". 

Sai che come agonista ho aggravanti in caso mi trovassi coinvolta in situazioni in cui per difendermi passo allo scontro fisico?

Non avere la consapevolezza che l'arte marziale è stata pensata per la giungla, in particolare quella che io pratico che deriva dal combattimento di guerriglia di un popolo che aveva riconosciuto la sua debolezza di potenza e ne aveva fatto la sua risorsa, significa non sapere quello che si sta facendo. 
Che è esattamente l'opposto alla disciplina dell'Arte. 

E può diventare molto pericoloso fra l'altro. 

Sapere della giungla che sta dietro significa solo sapere e maneggiare il sapere. 

Sapere di potermi fidare del mio istinto, al femminile, in caso di aggressione, situazione non poi così lontana, visto che hanno scippato anche te se non ricordo male non più di un annetto fa, significa solo essere consapevole di me a diversi livelli.

La non violenza, l'educazione alla non violenza si struttura sulla presa d'atto del fatto che la violenza c'è. Esiste. Ha tante facce e sfaccettature. E da questo si parte per imparare a governarla e a governarsi. A partire dai piccoli conflitti.


----------



## ipazia (6 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il pensiero finale sul Vuoto riassume perfettamente ciò che intendevo col disimparare


Già...è splendido vero? 

Era e resta anche uno dei miei principali obiettivi praticando...la strada è lunga...ma somiglia molto al senso che sento di poter dare alla mia vita


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già...è splendido vero?
> 
> Era e resta anche uno dei miei principali obiettivi praticando...la strada è lunga...ma somiglia molto al senso che sento di poter dare alla mia vita


La strada è lunga e non accetta alcuna costrizione... né di tempo né di luogo. È il sentiero verso il Nulla.


----------



## ipazia (6 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Senza quella dolcezza "rilasciata" in tempi e modi opportuni penso che non si potrebbe mai vivere intensamente " quel momento " ... e siccome ci si accorgerebbe di non averlo vissuto,penso che il vaffa partirebbe ugualmente... ma a questo punto a che pro ? Concordo molto sulla dolcezza "degli altri "... per paradosso è come - dopo una scottatura più o meno recente - pensare di immergersi senza nemmeno pensarci in una vasca termale di un onsen giapponese...
> però il timore o titubanza alla fine,pur con tutte le precauzioni *( mai sufficienti e mai dipendenti solo dalla nostra esclusiva volontà )* , si supereranno comunque (* in tempi e modi non definibili a priori ma derivanti " dall'attimo " *).


A me per ora il vaffa parte prima...ho ancora bisogno di fare il giro largo per arrivare a quel rilascio...

E per sentire di non perdere presenza in me, per sentirmi fedele a me. Con tutto quello che questo significa e mi muove. Ma sono d'accordo.

Anche sul resto...in particolare sul grassetto. 

La questione del mai dipendenti dalla nostra volontà, mi fa scontrare con l'impotenza...ma ho dovuto pulirmi dalla rivalsa per poter vedere il nodo e iniziare a scioglierlo sinceramente. 

..la strada è lunga...ma mi sembra proprio affascinante


----------



## ipazia (6 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> La strada è lunga e non accetta alcuna costrizione... né di tempo né di luogo. È il sentiero verso il Nulla.


Già...io l'ho ribattezzata la "NullEssenza"...quando mi sembra di perdermi nei paradossi e mi prendo in giro


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già...io l'ho ribattezzata la "NullEssenza"...quando mi sembra di perdermi nei paradossi e mi prendo in giro


Prendersi in giro è un'ottima abitudine  è un mio vizio!


----------



## ipazia (6 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> @_ipazia_
> 
> Eccolo li'....l'hai espresso e individuato bene
> Sotto questo aspetto siamo simili.
> ...


Capisco bene il meccanismo che hai descritto. Da me l'affetto e la rabbia verso se stessa erano sovrapposte. 
Mescolate nella depressione. 

Quindi affetto era negare l'affetto nella sua espressione di dolcezza. Combatterci contro. 

Sto semplificando di molto il meccanismo. 
Ma il succo era qui. 

E non era tanto il vederlo applicato su un uomo. 
E' che è stato applicato su di me. Che quello è il modo dell'affetto che ho succhiato. 

Quindi quello ho imparato. E riprodotto. 

Finendo a temermi. E proteggere l'altro da me stessa. Passando fra gli estremi della protezione. Fagocitare l'altro e metterlo a distanze siderali.

LA violenza è stata un volano. Ha amplificato il tutto. 

Mi sono resa conto che quel grido che tu descrivi, che fa fuggir via dall'altro, fuggendo in realtà da se stesse, è in realtà un richiamo. Che ha la necessità di essere esposto e ascoltato. Non combattuto. 

E' la bambina che emerge quando viene sfiorato il nucleo dell'affetto. 

Ecco...io ho imparato che la bambina ha bisogno di essere accolta, ascoltata, non temuta. Che poi fa casino se no. 
Esposta e guardata. 
E poi lasciata lì. Distinta dalla donna ma inclusa nel percorso per esserlo. 

Per permettere alla Donna di decidere veramente in modo autonomo di Essere. 

Che di quella gabbia, le chiavi non le ha in mano nessuno se non noi stesse. 

Io ho imparato a includere la rabbia e dirigerla. E' il mio istinto di protezione e cura. 
Sono goffa. Imbranata. Ma ogni pezzetto di corazza che lascio andare, ogni abbraccio con la bambina è un avvicinarmi di un altro passo alla Mia Casa. 

E per una senza patria, trovare Casa, e trovarci un abbraccio che è solo un abbraccio...è proprio commovente. 

Le relazioni...sono, mi sto accorgendo semplicemente percorsi comuni. A volte è semplicemente un corrersi vicini senza vedersi e senza toccarsi ma sentendosi. 

Credo che non possano che finire. Quando non è dato saperlo. 
Il punto, secondo me, è trovarci dentro dei "fatti che non possono essere sfatti". Per se stessi. 

Che sono quei fatti, che spezzano le catene generazionali. E serve spezzarle. Ma prima bisogna vederle, guardarle e sentirle addosso. Poi si può decidere cosa farne.


----------



## ipazia (6 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Prendersi in giro è un'ottima abitudine  è un mio vizio!


E' vero 

Per me è cosa nuova. Che il mio vecchio prendermi in giro, era un darmi addosso mostrando i denti. 

Penso che potrebbe diventare un vizio anche per me...intanto mi ci alleno. E mi fa bene.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> @_ipazia_
> 
> Eccolo li'....l'hai espresso e individuato bene
> Sotto questo aspetto siamo simili.
> ...



Hai fatto un gran bel percorso. Immagino che se te l'avessero detto qualche anno fa che ti ingabbiavi da sola ti saresti ribellata. Se è così cerca di essere più aperta in futuro ad altri contributi.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Alessandra ha detto:


> [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]
> 
> Eccolo li'....l'hai espresso e individuato bene
> Sotto questo aspetto siamo simili.
> ...


Quello che descrivi, Alessandra, (e ti do una prospettiva maschile) è un meccanismo assai diffuso in realtà, anche a rovescio (uomini che subiscono x paura di perdere) ed in effetti pericoloso.

A volte si descrive anche qui la degenerazione di un rapporto con "corresponsabilità" ed in effetti il meccanismo che si crea sfugge di mano, se si guardano solo benefici del momento (lui è ancora qui da una parte) (si è fatto come volevo io, dalla altra)

Io mi sono trovato varie volte in questo meccanismo, cogliendo la debolezza dell altra parte, la paura di perdere.

Ed è stato fastidiosissimo x me... Che sentir in pugno l altra persona la svalorizzava ai miei occhi, e svalorizzava me.

Ad altri uomini questo piace, inizialmente. Ma può sfuggire di mano.

può innescare meccanismi di violenza crescente e pericolosa, che è guidata da una sorta di "rabbia verso la sottomissione" di chi teme di esser lasciato.

Il meccanismo di rilancio può sfuggire di mano ( voglio vedere se regge anche questa)

E spesso escono le botte, l umiliazione, il disprezzo, che nelle situazioni che ho conosciuto io esprimevano la rabbia verso la compagna che "non reagiva"...

Per cui... Aver paura di perdere è normale e legittimo per chi ha accanto una persona che ama.

Rinnegare questa paura, ammantandola di finta sicurezza la vedo cosa inutile e dannosa... Se la paura di base esiste. Riemergerà.

Ma la paura puo esser gestita diversamente dal modo che descrivi, fissandola non al livello della sua soddisfazione (del tuo compagno) dove sembra risiedere dalla tua descrizione..
Ma riportandola a te.

Tradotto in due righe:

Da: ho paura di perderti nella tua insoddisfazione

A: ho paura di perdermi nella tua soddisfazione

Facile a scriverlo, meno semplice a applicarlo... 
Magari è un buon indizio.. 
Forza!


----------



## Spot (6 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quanta roba, quanta complessità.
> Io ho manifestato stupore per la rabbia proprio perché la rabbia è confusione, almeno è confuso la rabbia di cui parlate e porta a violenza un po' a casaccio, anche contro se stesse.
> Di aggressività ho parlato io perché è proprio altra cosa dalla violenza.
> No Ipazia non è imploso niente, si è sviluppato in modo molto positivo. Ogni movimento che è di una minoranza è vittorioso se riesce a entrare nella mente e nella prassi della maggioranza. E questo è avvenuto.
> ...


Di confusione ho parlato io.
Ma è una confusione dell'agire, non della rabbia o dell'aggressività.
Di fondo, mi trovo in totale disinamoramento rispetto a quel che faccio e al come mi trovo. Mi ci sposto, poi ci ricado. E me la leggo come una sconfitta, come non essere stata brava abbastanza da dare la spinta necessaria.
E' roba mia: il giro di boa non compiuto, l'obbiettivo non raggiunto, il non fatto. Sale, magari scatenato da qualche delusione esterna, poi passa. Se passa rimane la critica senza il biasimo.
Non è un procedimento violento, bruni, è qualcosa che ha a che fare con l'incertezza dei propri mezzi e la mancanza di riscontri per colmare. Che so che non è solo sul riscontro e l'obbiettivo che devo andare a focalizzarmi, che mi distraggono in malo modo, ma anche lì.. statti ad interiorizzare il concetto.
E non è nemmeno tanto complicata come cosa, in fondo. :rotfl:
Ma dato che è qualcosa di puramente emozionale, ho l'impressione che si porti un po' di cose aggrovigliate insieme. Ad esempio... non saprei... tutti quei campi in cui sento di non avere riscontri, per banalizzare.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Di confusione ho parlato io.
> Ma è una confusione dell'agire, non della rabbia o dell'aggressività.
> Di fondo, mi trovo in totale disinamoramento rispetto a quel che faccio e al come mi trovo. Mi ci sposto, poi ci ricado. E me la leggo come una sconfitta, come non essere stata brava abbastanza da dare la spinta necessaria.
> E' roba mia: il giro di boa non compiuto, l'obbiettivo non raggiunto, il non fatto. Sale, magari scatenato da qualche delusione esterna, poi passa. Se passa rimane la critica senza il biasimo.
> ...



Credo che ci siano età in cui ci si sente così, sia che si sia soli, sia in coppia e la tentazione di cercare la soluzione in un  "amore" è forte, è da sfuggire. Si sceglie male.


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Di confusione ho parlato io.
> Ma è una confusione dell'agire, non della rabbia o dell'aggressività.
> Di fondo, mi trovo in totale disinamoramento rispetto a quel che faccio e al come mi trovo. Mi ci sposto, poi ci ricado. E me la leggo come una sconfitta, come non essere stata brava abbastanza da dare la spinta necessaria.
> E' roba mia: il giro di boa non compiuto, l'obbiettivo non raggiunto, il non fatto. Sale, magari scatenato da qualche delusione esterna, poi passa. Se passa rimane la critica senza il biasimo.
> ...


La mia amica, in un momento in cui eravamo entrambe in arissima, roba da perdere la macchina nel parcheggio del supermercato e non riuscire a trovarla perchè eravamo talmente isteriche da non riuscire a smettere di ridere e non riuscivamo a ridere e cercare la macchina contemporaneamente, mi ha guardata e mi ha detto "sai, mi sa che serve fare proprio un sacco di disordine, per poter mettere ordine.". 

Penso abbia un sacco ragione. 

E penso servano alleati. Specchi attivi. In cui guardarsi, riconoscersi senza perdersi. 

La complessità è quello che siamo. Siamo esseri complessi. E ci portiamo dietro tutti i nodi. Negare la nostra complessità, voler semplificare a tutti i costi a me sembra un andare contro natura. 
Sicuramente un andare dalla parte opposta a chi si è nella propria percezione. 

E per potersi conoscere, serve avvicinarsi e guardare. E accettare. 

E una ode alla complessità

Ho la sensazione che tu sia molto brava a segnalare a te stessa quando sbatti il muso per terra, un po' meno disposta a riconoscerti che anche se hai sbattuto il muso ti sei rialzata e ci riprovi. E servono entrambi i riconoscimenti di sè.

I vuoti sono gli spazi in cui muoversi agevolmente per passare da un estremo all'altro, riconoscendo la smusata e contemporaneamente l'averla trasformata in apprendimento. E' lì in mezzo la spinta...

Questi riconoscimenti, però, non possono che venire da se stessi. Gli altri contano poco e niente. 
Questa è una parte che riguarda la solitudine del proprio essere. O perlomeno per me è fondamentale che sia così. 
Per sentire che è roba proprio mia. E soltanto mia. Che posso poi decidere di condividere con chi sento di riconoscere e da cui sento il desiderio di essere riconosciuta. Ma dopo di me.


----------



## brenin (7 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> La mia amica, in un momento in cui eravamo entrambe in arissima, roba da perdere la macchina nel parcheggio del supermercato e non riuscire a trovarla perchè eravamo talmente isteriche da non riuscire a smettere di ridere e non riuscivamo a ridere e cercare la macchina contemporaneamente, mi ha guardata e mi ha detto "sai, mi sa che serve fare proprio un sacco di disordine, per poter mettere ordine.".
> 
> Penso abbia un sacco ragione.
> 
> ...


Straquoto. Prima di pensare " agli altri " secondo me è indispensabile pensare prima a sè stessi, all'esperienza fatta,alle sue conseguenze ed agli eventuali  insegnamenti/considerazioni  che se ne sono tratti. Senza la solitudine con noi stessi ed il conseguente " bilancio/analisi " ( passatemi il termine... ) che se ne trae può essere addirittura controproducente in alcuni casi confrontarsi con " l'altro " . Perchè niente più della condivisione ( o quantomeno di certe condivisioni )  costa moltissimo,sia a livello di "esternalizzazione " del nostro intimo che ai freni/paure che inevitabilmente si mettono in preventivo qualora l'altro o gli altri non si dimostrino poi in grado di capirci od alle reazioni che gli stessi potrebbero avere. E se non c'è almeno un punto fermo da cui partire tutto si può poi rivelare forse più arduo di quanto immaginabile.


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Straquoto. Prima di pensare " agli altri " secondo me è indispensabile pensare prima a sè stessi, all'esperienza fatta,alle sue conseguenze ed agli eventuali  insegnamenti/considerazioni  che se ne sono tratti. Senza la solitudine con noi stessi ed il conseguente " bilancio/analisi " ( passatemi il termine... ) che se ne trae può essere addirittura controproducente in alcuni casi confrontarsi con " l'altro " . Perchè *niente più della condivisione *( o quantomeno di certe condivisioni )  *costa moltissimo*,sia a livello di "esternalizzazione " del nostro intimo che ai freni/paure che inevitabilmente si mettono in preventivo qualora l'altro o gli altri non si dimostrino poi in grado di capirci od alle reazioni che gli stessi potrebbero avere. *E se non c'è almeno un punto fermo da cui partire tutto si può poi rivelare forse più arduo di quanto immaginabile*.


Esattamente. 

In particolare il grassetto. 

Senza il punto fermo, il condividere inizia ad assomigliare ad una sorta di "fondo perduto"...e quando il "fondo perduto" riguarda cose preziosissime di sè....cavolo se costa e sa fa paura. Mettersi sotto lo sguardo e lasciarsi guardare. 
Che la sensazione è di essere nudi. Nudi davvero. O almeno io la sento così. 

E ho bisogno di riconoscermi il mio corpo spirituale per poterlo esporre. Sentirlo innanzitutto mio. Per poterlo condividere. In questo modo il fondo perduto è un fondo perduto con un diverso significato. In cui perdere significa prendere...in un qualche modo...e non dall'altro, ma da me. 

Anche perchè se non lo sento innanzitutto mio, non mi sembra una vera condivisione e finisco nelle paranoie...che vanno dalla sensazione di poter perdere me alla sensazione dell'inganno...


----------



## danny (7 Giugno 2016)

Ho leggiucchiato qua e là ma dal discorso sull'adrenalina siete passati all'ammosciamento delle seghe mentali.
Interrogarsi sulle arti marziali che fanno i bimbi e le bimbe di 8 anni all'oratorio ormai credo sia fondamentalmente inutile.
Lo fanno perché è uno "sport" che ha come tanti altri sport una sua disciplina.
E perché non richiede particolari dote atletiche come la ginnastica artistica, né particolari doti fisiche come la danza.
Ti permette di interagire con lo spazio degli altri in maniera rispettosa dello stesso e in questo è educativo.
Per il resto, fa sudare e permette di aumentare discretamente la massa muscolare, di non mettere chili di troppo e di avere delle buone aperture.
Ed è a mio parere molto più intrigante di zumba.
Sul discorso femminismo, et voilà: relegare il tutto come un fenomeno di elite sessantottina è molto limitante.
Il movimento femminista c'era in epoca vittoriana, c'era all'epoca di Jack lo squartatore, e le problematiche relative al controllo sessuale, da ambo i generi (chiusura casini - controllo sul maschio, paura delle donne a uscire da sole - controllo sulle femmine) sono storia e si intersecano con quelle di classe, anzi, in tanti casi ne sono diretta conseguenza. Si hanno testimonianze puntuali fin dal XIX secolo.
Stiamo parlando di questioni estremamente complesse, il cui essere relegate al puro rapporto madri-figlie è molto limitante, e lo è ancora più se le si pone avulse dal contesto storico.
Perché qualsiasi idea, pensiero, ideologia non viaggia mai da sola.
Ma questi sono discorsi che meritano libri, non post da forum.


----------



## brenin (7 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> 
> In particolare il grassetto.
> 
> ...


Ecco, il grassetto è la conclusione ottimale, è una conferma "esterna" che anche l'altro o gli altri ci "vedono" proprio come noi vorremmo che ci vedessero, e certo che il "prendere" è proprio una bella iniezione di fiducia in sè stessi e la conferma che la strada/decisioni prese vanno nel senso auspicato. Poi,visto che il cammino è lungo e non dipendente solo da noi stessi,si potrà forse parlare ( se si verificheranno tutti i presupposti indispensabili affinchè possa accadere ) di prendere qualcosa " dall'altro " , ma questo aspetto, a mio avviso,passa decisamente in secondo piano.


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ho leggiucchiato qua e là ma dal discorso sull'adrenalina siete passati all'ammosciamento delle seghe mentali.
> Interrogarsi sulle arti marziali che fanno i bimbi e le bimbe di 8 anni all'oratorio ormai credo sia fondamentalmente inutile.
> Lo fanno perché è uno "sport" che ha come tanti altri sport una sua disciplina.
> E perché non richiede particolari dote atletiche come la ginnastica artistica, né particolari doti fisiche come la danza.
> ...


E perchè non è un discorso da forum? (ovviamente senza la spocchia di volerne fare un trattato conclusivo).

Ossia da confronto fra donne e magari anche fra uomini?

Che se questi discorsi restano nei libri, secondo me, non ne capisco il significato. Come un racconto di Stephen King..che adoro peraltro...ma i suoi sono racconti. Il sentire il proprio genere, l'appartenenza, e quindi l'identificazione e la differenziazione si esprime nella quotidianità del vivere concreto. 

O forse non ho capito cosa intendi.


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Ecco, il grassetto è la conclusione ottimale, è una conferma "esterna" che anche l'altro o gli altri ci "vedono" proprio come noi vorremmo che ci vedessero, e certo che il "prendere" è proprio una bella iniezione di fiducia in sè stessi e la conferma che la strada/decisioni prese vanno nel senso auspicato. Poi,visto che il cammino è lungo e non dipendente solo da noi stessi,si potrà forse parlare ( se si verificheranno tutti i presupposti indispensabili affinchè possa accadere ) di prendere qualcosa " dall'altro " , ma questo aspetto, a mio avviso,passa decisamente in secondo piano.


Sì, esattamente. 

E' una conferma di fedeltà a sè. Per come la vedo io. 

Certo, ci sono un po' di garbugli in quel confermare...che l'equilibrio è sottile fra la conferma sentita come esterna perchè il corpo spirituale è solido pur essendo permeabile a fiducia e critica e fra il dipendere dalle conferme esterne per definirsi anche ai propri occhi. 

Insomma, non so se sono riuscita a spiegarmi, è quell'equilibrio sottile e dinamico fra il perdersi e trovarsi negli sguardi, ma senza perdere il centro di sè. 

Prendere qualcosa dall'altro...è un altro livello...complesso secondo me...che dentro c'è un sacco di roba...fra cui la responsabilità della cura di quello che si "prende"...perchè nei termini in cui intendo il prendere, il prendere dall'altro diventa un accettare una sorta di dono dall'altro e averne cura. E questa è una responsabilità. Che coinvolge molti piani del proprio essere. 

E anche qui secondo serve equilibrio dinamico fra sè e l'altro....come un delicato sistema di vasi comunicanti, che richiede estrema cura e attenzione...


----------



## danny (7 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E perchè non è un discorso da *forum*? (ovviamente senza la spocchia di volerne fare un trattato conclusivo).
> 
> Ossia da confronto fra donne e magari anche fra uomini?
> 
> ...


Perché occorrerebbero molte pagine e non so quanti reggerebbero.
L'esperienza personale, il sentire è la parte più semplice da comunicare.

Il controllo del sesso per esempio non è stato solo una questione di contrapposizione di genere, ma di dominio di classe. Le tanto ridicole disposizioni dell'era vittoriana erano imposizione di quello che allora si poteva intendere come ceto medio sulle molto più libertine (per il loro sentire) classi popolari.
Storicamente anche da noi la popolazione contadina era sessualmente molto più disponibile e aperta di quella borghese. E quando si trasformò in operaia faticò a trovare inizialmente una sua dimensione sessualmente più contenuta. Specie per gli uomini, era frequente l'abuso anche delle bambine che lavoravano in fabbrica. Il degrado di cui si invocava la soluzione da parte del ceto borghese era un pura contrapposizione di classe. Degrado era quello del Bottonuto a Milano, che fu infatti demolito, per far posto all'elite borghese nascente e alle sue ambizioni. Degrado era la prostituzione, esercitata nei bordelli fino a quando non si pretese un controllo sulla sessualità maschile che li volle abolire, gettando le prostitute in una condizioni ancor peggiore. Ma le prostitute erano anche le donne fuori controllo della classe popolare e come tali andavano emarginate, rese inaccessibili alla classe media borghese. A questa volontà di dominio sulla sessualità maschile si contrappose quella femminile. Jack Lo Squartatore per esempio impose il terrore nei quartieri dell'East End e la reazione per le donne fu la paura ad uscire da sole e la necessità di rivolgersi a un maschio per la protezione, ma a un maschio che fosse affidabile (un marito, un figlio) e non a un maschio qualsiasi.
Questo fu il controllo dell'uomo sulla sessualità femminile.
Un mutuo scambio per arrivare a definire una classe morigerata ma compatta nell'unione uomo-donna, altamente produttiva dal punto di vista economico.
Perché i quartieri poveri, conseguenza della precarietà del lavoro, erano e sono considerati parassitari. Non contribuiscono in alcun modo alla crescita della società, ne minano le fondamenta.
Il controllo sulla sessualità è quindi primario per definire una società solida e in crescita o comunque compatta e governabile.
Non per niente, siamo arrivati anche a definire i parametri per una famiglia gay.
Che se da un lato è un sicuro progresso, dall'altra mette paletti, definisce, ingabbia.
E' evidente che la parità uomo donna e le finalità da raggiungere devono comportare vantaggi per chi li cerca.
In realtà definiscono primariamente un bisogno della società.
Non è neppure un caso che siano alla base della politica religiosa di tutte le religioni monoteiste.


----------



## brenin (7 Giugno 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma vedi: dove sta l'importanza di stabilire chi può abbattere chi?
> Bellissimo praticare le arti marziali raccontandosi che danno equilibrio disciplina, forza d'animo, rispetto ecc ecc e poi alla prima occasione veder emergere  questo principio di sopraffazione per cui "potrei ma non ti uccido".
> Imparo l'arte di sferrare colpi mortali per poi- bontà mia, o disciplina/autocontrollo/ quello che volete- non lo faccio?
> Siccome però i sono ignorante in materia vi chiedo: cosa insegnano queste arti?


Provo a rispondere alle tue domande, forse anche dovute al mio post probabilmente poco chiaro in qualche punto.
Parto da alcune considerazioni generali :
- per quanto ho avuto modo di constatare sono veramente molto poche le scuole di arti marziali che insegnano seriamente e professionalmente il karate ;
- ed è proprio dalla partenza sbagliata che si arriva al desiderio di abbattere o sopraffarre, od utilizzare quanto appreso da istruttori non idonei nel modo più errato.
Concordo con quanto scriveva Nobody, inoltre l'essenza di ogni arte marziale è proprio quella di esaltare i valori che indicavi nel tuo post. Chi si è avvicinato ed ha perfezionato ad esempio il karate negli anni ( con un vero Maestro )solo in casi estremi e solo per autodifesa ricorre all'utilizzo dello stesso,mettendo l'avversario/aggressore in condizione di desistere ma senza procurargli ferite gravi ( nè tantomeno mortali ), ci sono diversi video, postati in rete, da telecamere di sorveglianza che dimostrano proprio l'uso limitato al minimo indispensabile dei colpi e tutti portati in zone non vitali. Altra cosa che ritengo "anomala" sono i tornei,come pure la facilità con cui certi sedicenti maestri prendono la cintura nera, come pure gli incidenti ed i colpi violenti che in competizione vengono inferti: ecco,tutto questo è l'antitesi di qualsiasi arte marziale. La risposta avrebbe dovuto essere più esaustiva, includendo lo Zen che si affianca nell'insegnamento del karate,ma ne sarebbe uscito un pistolotto enorme....e non mi sembra il caso !


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

*...*



brenin ha detto:


> Provo a rispondere alle tue domande, forse anche dovute al mio post probabilmente poco chiaro in qualche punto.
> Parto da alcune considerazioni generali :
> - per quanto ho avuto modo di constatare sono veramente molto poche le scuole di arti marziali che insegnano seriamente e professionalmente il karate ;
> - ed è proprio dalla partenza sbagliata che si arriva al desiderio di abbattere o sopraffarre, od utilizzare quanto appreso da istruttori non idonei nel modo più errato.
> Concordo con quanto scriveva Nobody, inoltre l'essenza di ogni arte marziale è proprio quella di esaltare i valori che indicavi nel tuo post. Chi si è avvicinato ed ha perfezionato ad esempio il karate negli anni ( con un vero Maestro )solo in casi estremi e solo per autodifesa ricorre all'utilizzo dello stesso,mettendo l'avversario/aggressore in condizione di desistere ma senza procurargli ferite gravi ( nè tantomeno mortali ), ci sono diversi video, postati in rete, da telecamere di sorveglianza che dimostrano proprio l'uso limitato al minimo indispensabile dei colpi e tutti portati in zone non vitali. Altra cosa che ritengo "anomala" sono i tornei,come pure la facilità con cui certi sedicenti maestri prendono la cintura nera, come pure gli incidenti ed i colpi violenti che in competizione vengono inferti: ecco,tutto questo è l'antitesi di qualsiasi arte marziale. La risposta avrebbe dovuto essere più esaustiva, includendo lo Zen che si affianca nell'insegnamento del karate,ma ne sarebbe uscito un pistolotto enorme....e non mi sembra il caso !


secondo me.. c'è un colossale equivoco di fondo, nelle schermaglie che ho visto.....

Che le arti marziali siano una cosa bella e istruttiva io non lo nego... ma per onestà metto sullo stesso piano il calcio, o il tennis, o il nuoto, e chi più ne ha più ne metta..

a livello istruttivo intendo... se fatte nel MODO giusto... insegnano cose importantissime, se fatte nel MODO giusto

ora.. il calcio, il tennis, il Karate... qual è il MODO giusto di farli?? di praticarli??

se si va a Karate pensando di diventare invincibili guerrieri che sfilano indomiti per piazza di Spagna.. forse qualche problemino c'è....

alla stregua di chi fa calcio sentendosi Ronaldo che va a petto nudo a sfidare il mondo sotto la curva dopo un gol...

detto ciò.. ogni cosa che apprendo, una me ne perdo...

non esiste l'apprendimento "totale".. o la persona che fa un qualcosa che apprende la "totalità del sapere"..

anche di se stesso

e la totalità del rapportarsi con se stesso e con il mondo...

Io potrei far 30 anni karate, scoprendo a 80 anni che sarei stato un nuotatore formidabile...

cazzo!! mi son "perso" dietro al Karate...


E l'obiezione che immagino non sia stata compresa a fondo, circa l'arte marziale, è tutta scritta sopra...


Che se invece di andare a far Karate vado a pulire il culo a qualche anziano all'ospizio, o a far castagne nel bosco, non è che mi perdo il mondo... 

Anche perché (secondo chi obietta) non è che all'atto pratico io "ho bisogno di far 30 anni Karate" per trovarmi a difendermi da quel manigoldo che a quel punto prego mi capiti un bel giorno a tiro, perché sennò ho buttato via 30 anni di fatiche....

Ma la contro obiezione è altrettanto seria... e cioè che sono arti, e in quanto tali disciplinano e insegnano a rapportarsi col mondo

Ma anche saper pulire il culo a un vecchio senza mortificarlo è un'arte.... se vogliamo..

e nella nostra società, a voler essere sinceri facendoci una battuta sopra, di arti come queste ce ne sarebbe bisogno assai... vista la vecchiaia della nostra popolazione...  

Più che di guerrieri di Piazza di Spagna o di Via del Corso... in verità...

una cosa che mi dà.. altrettanto che mi tolgo... non ci sono spazi alternativi

Se ho imparato a Karateggiare alla grande, sarò nei guai in 2 metri d'acqua.. e magari affogo.... 

perché il tempo l'ho impiegato nell'apprendere il Karate... 

il "tutto".................... nun se po'....  

e bisogna farsene una ragione...


----------



## brenin (7 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> secondo me.. c'è un colossale equivoco di fondo, nelle schermaglie che ho visto.....
> 
> Che le arti marziali siano una cosa bella e istruttiva io non lo nego... ma per onestà metto sullo stesso piano il calcio, o il tennis, o il nuoto, e chi più ne ha più ne metta..
> 
> ...


Sui primi due grassetti condivido pienamente... sul fatto che dopo 30 anni di karate scopri di essere un nuotatore formidabile la "colpa/responsabilità" è principalmente del tuo maestro...
sul fatto di assistere chi ha bisogno, beh non serve essere maestri in qualche arte o specialità, perchè quello,per me, è un atto dovuto.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Sui primi due grassetti condivido pienamente... sul fatto che dopo 30 anni di karate scopri di essere un nuotatore formidabile la "colpa/responsabilità" è principalmente del tuo maestro...
> sul fatto di assistere chi ha bisogno, beh non serve essere maestri in qualche arte o specialità, perchè quello,*per me*, è un atto dovuto.


hai detto bene.. (purtroppo)... per TE

ti garantisco che ci sono FIGLI che si rifiutano persino con i propri genitori una assistenza molto più blanda di cambiar pannoloni... e aspettano gli assistenti sociali..

e si lamentano pure.... perché non vengono in orario, e le manine non se le sporcano...

e magari devono preservarsele per andare a far Karate..  (è una battuta.. non saprei.. faccio per dire)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Provo a rispondere alle tue domande, forse anche dovute al mio post probabilmente poco chiaro in qualche punto.
> Parto da alcune considerazioni generali :
> - per quanto ho avuto modo di constatare sono veramente molto poche le scuole di arti marziali che insegnano seriamente e professionalmente il karate ;
> - ed è proprio dalla partenza sbagliata che si arriva al desiderio di abbattere o sopraffarre, od utilizzare quanto appreso da istruttori non idonei nel modo più errato.
> Concordo con quanto scriveva Nobody, inoltre l'essenza di ogni arte marziale è proprio quella di esaltare i valori che indicavi nel tuo post. Chi si è avvicinato ed ha perfezionato ad esempio il karate negli anni ( con un vero Maestro )solo in casi estremi e solo per autodifesa ricorre all'utilizzo dello stesso,mettendo l'avversario/aggressore in condizione di desistere ma senza procurargli ferite gravi ( nè tantomeno mortali ), ci sono diversi video, postati in rete, da telecamere di sorveglianza che dimostrano proprio l'uso limitato al minimo indispensabile dei colpi e tutti portati in zone non vitali. Altra cosa che ritengo "anomala" sono i tornei,come pure la facilità con cui certi sedicenti maestri prendono la cintura nera, come pure gli incidenti ed i colpi violenti che i*n competizione* vengono inferti: ecco,tutto questo è l'antitesi di qualsiasi arte marziale. La risposta avrebbe dovuto essere più esaustiva, includendo lo Zen che si affianca nell'insegnamento del karate,ma ne sarebbe uscito un pistolotto enorme....e non mi sembra il caso !



grazie della spiegazione, però non ho ancora capito cosa insegnano.
a combattere? 
si tratta di una competizione? e chi vince?


----------



## spleen (7 Giugno 2016)

Se arriva uno che se ne intende un po' di pugilato, avvoia cintura x, ve gonfia come na zampogna....


----------



## Spot (7 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> La mia amica, in un momento in cui eravamo entrambe in arissima, roba da perdere la macchina nel parcheggio del supermercato e non riuscire a trovarla perchè eravamo talmente isteriche da non riuscire a smettere di ridere e non riuscivamo a ridere e cercare la macchina contemporaneamente, mi ha guardata e mi ha detto "sai, mi sa che serve fare proprio un sacco di disordine, per poter mettere ordine.".
> 
> Penso abbia un sacco ragione.
> 
> ...


(salto momentaneamente il resto del 3d)
Solo un appunto.
Sì, il sentire è complesso, ed è molto affascinante da guardare, spesso. O almeno, a me affascina molto. Ma il fare invece è semplice, molto semplice, e per il fare bisogna saper alleggerire anche il sentire.

Gli alleati sono una parte abbastanza complicata, invece (anche se, con un po' di fortuna, non impossibile). Ci vuole un po' a riconoscere alleati che lavorino accanto a te senza pretesa di sostituirti, convincerti o guidarti.
Tra amici e uomini (di famiglia nemmeno parliamo) ho sempre trovato molti protettori, più che altro.


----------



## Nobody (7 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Se arriva uno che se ne intende un po' di pugilato, avvoia cintura x, ve gonfia come na zampogna....


Per quello non serve un pugile, di solito basta uno cresciuto in strada, abituato a darle e soprattutto a prenderle 
A costo di essere ripetitivo, l'aspetto migliore di un arte marziale praticata assiduamente non è menare il prossimo,  ma cambiare te stesso.  Anche se capisco che sia un'idea difficile da capire per chi non pratica.


----------



## danny (8 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> *Per quello non serve un pugile, di solito basta uno cresciuto in strada, abituato a darle e soprattutto a prenderle *
> A costo di essere ripetitivo, l'aspetto migliore di un arte marziale praticata assiduamente non è menare il prossimo,  ma cambiare te stesso.  Anche se capisco che sia un'idea difficile da capire per chi non pratica.


Per esperienza e memore di alcuni fatti di cui sono stato testimone, no.
Assolutamente no.
Come ogni cosa della vita, l'allenamento la fai allenandoti tutti i giorni ed è l'unico modo per migliorare le proprie capacità.
Segovia era un chitarrista autodidatta ma suonava per ore tutti i giorni.
Oltre a essere un talento naturale, ovviamente.
Puoi essere nato e cresciuto al mare e andare  tutti i giorni in spiaggia, ma un nuotatore agonistico che si allena per ore tutti i giorni ti straccia, perché contrappone tecnica, resistenza, studio, allenamento.
Uno cresciuto in strada è spesso uno che le ha date come fa qualsiasi stronzo: ai più deboli.
E le ha prese dai più forti.
Il problema nasce quando quello "cresciuto in strada", ovvero un violento, si iscrive a arti marziali o a pugilato.
Ma, seriamente, oggi che ti puoi comprare una pistola (al mercato nero) o disporre di coltelli sicuramente più offensivi di qualsiasi mano nuda, un po' tutto il discorso che si sta facendo da pagine fa ridere.
Dai coltelli ma soprattutto dalle pistole non hai scampo.
E se uno è un violento gli basta un crick in mano e avrà la meglio su di te se tu sei a mani nude.
E se uno è violento non verrà mai da te disarmato.
Il combattimento (la difesa) a armi pari è mera illusione.


----------



## Ecate (8 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Per esperienza e memore di alcuni fatti di cui sono stato testimone, no.
> Assolutamente no.
> Come ogni cosa della vita, l'allenamento la fai allenandoti tutti i giorni ed è l'unico modo per migliorare le proprie capacità.
> Segovia era un chitarrista autodidatta ma suonava per ore tutti i giorni.
> ...


In una riga, quello che cercavo di dire a sarastro con quattro o cinque post


----------



## Nobody (8 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> *Per esperienza e memore di alcuni fatti di cui sono stato testimone, no.*
> Assolutamente no.
> Come ogni cosa della vita, l'allenamento la fai allenandoti tutti i giorni ed è l'unico modo per migliorare le proprie capacità.
> Segovia era un chitarrista autodidatta ma suonava per ore tutti i giorni.
> ...


Dipende, la cattiveria e l'abitudine alla violenza sono un mix pericoloso. Io ricordo esperienze diverse dalla tua... ma tant'è, sempre meglio evitare certe situazioni, quand'è possibile.


----------



## Ross (8 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Dipende, la cattiveria e l'abitudine alla violenza sono un mix pericoloso. Io ricordo esperienze diverse dalla tua... ma tant'è, sempre meglio evitare certe situazioni, quand'è possibile.


Al campione di arti marziali di turno solitamente manca la ferocia bestiale dell'uomo di strada. 

Ricordo un paio di risse ad opera di gente abituata alla delinquenza di strada...roba fatta ad arte per mandarti al creatore, non per prevalere su un avversario o renderlo inoffensivo.

Indubbio sia sempre opportuno essere altrove, quando volano le sberle.


----------



## danny (8 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Al campione di arti marziali di turno solitamente manca la ferocia bestiale dell'uomo di strada.
> 
> Ricordo un paio di risse ad opera di gente abituata alla delinquenza di strada...roba fatta ad arte per mandarti al creatore, non per prevalere su un avversario o renderlo inoffensivo.
> 
> Indubbio sia sempre opportuno essere altrove, quando volano le sberle.



Dalle mie parti qualche anno fa un tale tagliò la gamba a un altro con un machete o un'ascia (non ricordo) durante una rissa.
Quando ero ragazzino un pensionato fu bloccato da 3 camorristi e pestato in cortile.
Ribadisco che il tipo veramente feroce non tira sberle soltanto e non attacca ad armi pari.


----------



## Nobody (8 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> *Al campione di arti marziali di turno solitamente manca la ferocia bestiale dell'uomo di strada.
> *
> Ricordo un paio di risse ad opera di gente abituata alla delinquenza di strada...roba fatta ad arte per mandarti al creatore, non per prevalere su un avversario o renderlo inoffensivo.
> 
> Indubbio sia sempre opportuno essere altrove, quando volano le sberle.


Esatto!


----------



## Alessandra (8 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Capisco bene il meccanismo che hai descritto. Da me l'affetto e la rabbia verso se stessa erano sovrapposte.
> Mescolate nella depressione.
> 
> Quindi affetto era negare l'affetto nella sua espressione di dolcezza. Combatterci contro.
> ...


Ho letto (due giorni fa), ci ho pensato su.
Penso che hai ragione. .quella parte,  quella "bambina" non va scacciata ma accolta.  E' vero.
Ma come si fa? Come avviene? 
Ad esempio. ...mi accorgo di comportarmi in un modo che mi ricorda quello che non voglio essere. ...e poi l'altra persona ha una risposta a questo comportamento. ....e poi penso che sto ripercorrendo uno schema che non voglio. ...come si fa a uscirne fuori?  A permettere una convivenza delle parti di se'...?


----------



## Alessandra (8 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quello che descrivi, Alessandra, (e ti do una prospettiva maschile) è un meccanismo assai diffuso in realtà, anche a rovescio (uomini che subiscono x paura di perdere) ed in effetti pericoloso.
> 
> A volte si descrive anche qui la degenerazione di un rapporto con "corresponsabilità" ed in effetti il meccanismo che si crea sfugge di mano, se si guardano solo benefici del momento (lui è ancora qui da una parte) (si è fatto come volevo io, dalla altra)
> 
> ...


Ho pensato su molto a quello che hai scritto e ti ringrazio per aver offerto questo punto di vista.  L'ho trovato molto utile.


----------



## Alessandra (8 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai fatto un gran bel percorso. Immagino che se te l'avessero detto qualche anno fa che ti ingabbiavi da sola ti saresti ribellata. Se è così cerca di essere più aperta in futuro ad altri contributi.


Grazie. E'"vero, probabilmente non avrei mai pensato che io ne ero responsabile.


----------



## bettypage (8 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Al campione di arti marziali di turno solitamente manca la ferocia bestiale dell'uomo di strada.
> 
> Ricordo un paio di risse ad opera di gente abituata alla delinquenza di strada...roba fatta ad arte per mandarti al creatore, non per prevalere su un avversario o renderlo inoffensivo.
> 
> *Indubbio sia sempre opportuno essere altrove, quando volano le sberle.*


detto da te che hai scelto fight club come avatar:mexican:


----------



## Ross (8 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> detto da te che hai scelto fight club come avatar:mexican:



Obiezione accolta!     :rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (8 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> hai detto bene.. (purtroppo)... per TE
> 
> ti garantisco che ci sono FIGLI che si rifiutano persino con i propri genitori una assistenza molto più blanda di cambiar pannoloni... e aspettano gli assistenti sociali..
> 
> ...


...veramente se non hai mai fatto un arte marziale non puoi capire. Chi ha anche solo lambito quel mondo e compreso il concetto di base, porterà sempre grande rispetto per la vita e tutti i suoi aspetti.
Non è come il calcio o un qualsiasi altro sport. NON É UNO SPORT. É una filosofia di vita. Ed é vero che purtroppo c'è gente che insegna queste "arti" senza averne compreso la filosofia, ma questo può capitare anche se vuoi diventare infermiere e lo fai solo per i soldi...


----------



## Skorpio (8 Giugno 2016)

*...*



oro.blu ha detto:


> ...veramente se non hai mai fatto un arte marziale non puoi capire. Chi ha anche solo lambito quel mondo e compreso il concetto di base, porterà sempre grande rispetto per la vita e tutti i suoi aspetti.
> Non è come il calcio o un qualsiasi altro sport. NON É UNO SPORT. É una filosofia di vita. Ed é vero che purtroppo c'è gente che insegna queste "arti" senza averne compreso la filosofia, ma questo può capitare anche se vuoi diventare infermiere e lo fai solo per i soldi...


ma io l'ho capito, e ci credo
ma non credo sia L'UNICA filosofia di vita

e molti sport insegnano questa filosofia.. o filosofie diverse..

io amo e pratico il tennis

sofferenza, abnegazione, resistenza, sfruttare la forza dell'altro, superare un muro mille volte più forte di te, praticamente insuperabile, con tutta la gente contro..
mai snobbare, rispettare sempre.. 
umiltà
lavoro
solitudine

non ci credi?

guarda sotto

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4kX5GLHBHY


----------



## oro.blu (9 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ma io l'ho capito, e ci credo
> ma non credo sia L'UNICA filosofia di vita
> 
> e molti sport insegnano questa filosofia.. o filosofie diverse..
> ...


É uno sport e può essere fatto bene o male. Ma uno sport. L'arte marziale NON É UNO SPORT. É solo questa la differenza.
In molti posti é stato declassato come sport. Mi fa tristezza vederla in questo modo.


----------



## ivanl (9 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> e..
> 
> io amo e pratico il tennis
> 
> ...


imprecare, lanciare racchette, spaccarle contro il paletto della rete, insultare te stesso e tutte le tue generazioni future...anche io amo questo sport


----------



## brenin (9 Giugno 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> grazie della spiegazione, però non ho ancora capito cosa insegnano.
> a combattere?
> si tratta di una competizione? e chi vince?


Parto dall'inizio,ipotizzando che un neofita si presenti alla prima lezione e sottolineando che il karate è una tecnica di difesa :

- gli aspetti principali dai quali si parte sono psico/fisici, nel senso che viene spiegato ( secondo i canoni della medicina cinese ) il corpo umano, mentre per l'aspetto  fisico vengono eseguiti esercizi volti ad attivare,riscaldare,allungare e potenziare i muscoli e le articolazioni. Quando si raggiunge una certa tonicità fisica ( decisa ovviamente dal Maestro ) si passa all'apprendimento degli esercizi base o fondamentali, e successivamente  alla perfezione nell'esecuzione degli stessi. Sempre su decisione del Maestro, se si è ritenuti pronti,si può passare al combattimento,che viene suddiviso in 5 stadi che vanno dal combattimento con un solo colpo fondamentale,per poi passare a tre colpi e poi a 5. Dopo queste fasi ( che hanno una durata non quantificabile a priori ) si passa al combattimento semi-libero ad un colpo,dopo di che si approda finalmente al combattimento libero.
In tema di competizioni le opinioni sono contrastanti, nel senso che alcune federazioni partecipano a campionati nazionali ed internazionali mentre altre no. Il mio sensei di allora non partecipava a nessun campionato/competizione ma frequentava ogni sei mesi i suoi Maestri in Giappone ove sosteneva anche gli esami per cambio di dan quando si riteneva che fosse pronto a sostenere la prova. Chi vince.... qui : http://video.repubblica.it/divertimento/karate-lampo-il-match-dura-tre-secondi/166840/165328
trovi un video di un campionato/competizione di karate che esula completamente dallo spirito di quest'arte marziale ( infatti l'allenatore dell'atleta che atterra l'avversario lo complimenta vivamente per la "porcata" fatta,gli dice che è tutto normale e di stare tranquillo ). Nell' "altro" karate i colpi,seppur velocissimi,toccano l'avversario in modo da non provocargli traumi violenti, e vince chi riesce a portare colpi la cui esecuzione è giudicata perfetta. Per cui da una parte si privilegia la violenza fine a sè stessa mettendo il karate sullo stesso piano,ad esempio,del kick boxing, dall'altro si privilegia l'assoluto controllo,postura,perfezione dei colpi e - soprattutto - il rispetto dell'avversario ( l'incontro deve iniziare con un inchino e così deve terminare ).

Sarebbe interessante sentire anche l'opinione di [MENTION=5560]Nobody[/MENTION]


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Parto dall'inizio,ipotizzando che un neofita si presenti alla prima lezione e sottolineando che il karate è una tecnica di difesa :
> 
> - gli aspetti principali dai quali si parte sono psico/fisici, nel senso che viene spiegato ( secondo i canoni della medicina cinese ) il corpo umano, mentre per l'aspetto  fisico vengono eseguiti esercizi volti ad attivare,riscaldare,allungare e potenziare i muscoli e le articolazioni. Quando si raggiunge una certa tonicità fisica ( decisa ovviamente dal Maestro ) si passa all'apprendimento degli esercizi base o fondamentali, e successivamente  alla perfezione nell'esecuzione degli stessi. Sempre su decisione del Maestro, se si è ritenuti pronti,si può passare al combattimento,che viene suddiviso in 5 stadi che vanno dal combattimento con un solo colpo fondamentale,per poi passare a tre colpi e poi a 5. Dopo queste fasi ( che hanno una durata non quantificabile a priori ) si passa al combattimento semi-libero ad un colpo,dopo di che si approda finalmente al combattimento libero.
> In tema di competizioni le opinioni sono contrastanti, nel senso che alcune federazioni partecipano a campionati nazionali ed internazionali mentre altre no. Il mio sensei di allora non partecipava a nessun campionato/competizione ma frequentava ogni sei mesi i suoi Maestri in Giappone ove sosteneva anche gli esami per cambio di dan quando si riteneva che fosse pronto a sostenere la prova. Chi vince.... qui : http://video.repubblica.it/divertimento/karate-lampo-il-match-dura-tre-secondi/166840/165328
> ...


grazie della bellissima spiegazione, adesso mi è chiaro!


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Parto dall'inizio,ipotizzando che un neofita si presenti alla prima lezione e sottolineando che il karate è una tecnica di difesa :
> 
> - gli aspetti principali dai quali si parte sono psico/fisici, nel senso che viene spiegato ( secondo i canoni della medicina cinese ) il corpo umano, mentre per l'aspetto  fisico vengono eseguiti esercizi volti ad attivare,riscaldare,allungare e potenziare i muscoli e le articolazioni. Quando si raggiunge una certa tonicità fisica ( decisa ovviamente dal Maestro ) si passa all'apprendimento degli esercizi base o fondamentali, e successivamente  alla perfezione nell'esecuzione degli stessi. Sempre su decisione del Maestro, se si è ritenuti pronti,si può passare al combattimento,che viene suddiviso in 5 stadi che vanno dal combattimento con un solo colpo fondamentale,per poi passare a tre colpi e poi a 5. Dopo queste fasi ( che hanno una durata non quantificabile a priori ) si passa al combattimento semi-libero ad un colpo,dopo di che si approda finalmente al combattimento libero.
> In tema di competizioni le opinioni sono contrastanti, nel senso che alcune federazioni partecipano a campionati nazionali ed internazionali mentre altre no. Il mio sensei di allora non partecipava a nessun campionato/competizione ma frequentava ogni sei mesi i suoi Maestri in Giappone ove sosteneva anche gli esami per cambio di dan quando si riteneva che fosse pronto a sostenere la prova. Chi vince.... qui : http://video.repubblica.it/divertimento/karate-lampo-il-match-dura-tre-secondi/166840/165328
> ...


Ciao brenin, ho praticato troppo poco il Karate (Shotokan) per potermi esprimere. Conosco molto meglio l'Aikido, sono stato sul tatami per una ventina d'anni. In quest'arte non c'è alcun agonismo, non c'è combattimento... se non stilizzato.
E' soprattutto un cammino interiore, una ricerca e un perfezionamento di sè. Certo, ci sono le tecniche, le proiezioni, la spada... ma è tutto indirizzato all'unione col Ki.
E' un arte marziale totalmente atipica, difficile da accostare alle altre.


----------



## brenin (9 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ciao brenin, ho praticato troppo poco il Karate (Shotokan) per potermi esprimere. Conosco molto meglio l'Aikido, sono stato sul tatami per una ventina d'anni. In quest'arte *non c'è alcun agonismo*, *non c'è combattimento... se non stilizzato*.
> E' soprattutto un cammino interiore, una ricerca e un perfezionamento di sè. Certo, ci sono le tecniche, le proiezioni, la spada... ma è *tutto indirizzato all'unione col Ki.*
> E' un arte marziale totalmente atipica, difficile da accostare alle altre.


Ciao ! tutto vero cosa scrivi, con un "pizzico" di zen quà e là.... indispensabile a mio avviso se si vuol davvero cercare di "quadrare" il cerchio ....


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Ciao ! tutto vero cosa scrivi, con un "pizzico" di zen quà e là.... indispensabile a mio avviso se si vuol davvero cercare di "quadrare" il cerchio ....


Eh si, lo zen è il condimento indispensabile  l'impresa è riuscire a trovarne almeno un pizzico, nella vita di tutti i giorni :singleeye:


----------



## Skorpio (9 Giugno 2016)

*...*



ivanl ha detto:


> imprecare, lanciare racchette, spaccarle contro il paletto della rete, insultare te stesso e tutte le tue generazioni future...anche io amo questo sport


Ammetto che il mio tennista preferito di sempre è John MC Enroe... 

Quello dei tempi incazzati... 

Una merda d uomo..
Ma aveva una presa a zampa di coniglio che mi faceva impazzire


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Parto dall'inizio,ipotizzando che un neofita si presenti alla prima lezione e sottolineando che il karate è una tecnica di difesa :
> 
> - gli aspetti principali dai quali si parte sono psico/fisici, nel senso che viene spiegato ( secondo i canoni della medicina cinese ) il corpo umano, mentre per l'aspetto  fisico vengono eseguiti esercizi volti ad attivare,riscaldare,allungare e potenziare i muscoli e le articolazioni. Quando si raggiunge una certa tonicità fisica ( decisa ovviamente dal Maestro ) si passa all'apprendimento degli esercizi base o fondamentali, e successivamente  alla perfezione nell'esecuzione degli stessi. Sempre su decisione del Maestro, se si è ritenuti pronti,si può passare al combattimento,che viene suddiviso in 5 stadi che vanno dal combattimento con un solo colpo fondamentale,per poi passare a tre colpi e poi a 5. Dopo queste fasi ( che hanno una durata non quantificabile a priori ) si passa al combattimento semi-libero ad un colpo,dopo di che si approda finalmente al combattimento libero.
> In tema di competizioni le opinioni sono contrastanti, nel senso che alcune federazioni partecipano a campionati nazionali ed internazionali mentre altre no. Il mio sensei di allora non partecipava a nessun campionato/competizione ma frequentava ogni sei mesi i suoi Maestri in Giappone ove sosteneva anche gli esami per cambio di dan quando si riteneva che fosse pronto a sostenere la prova. Chi vince.... qui : http://video.repubblica.it/divertimento/karate-lampo-il-match-dura-tre-secondi/166840/165328
> ...


Ho visto il video ma quella roba lì non c'entra davvero niente col karate che ho conosciuto io.
E', come dici tu, una porcata. 
Io ero con Tammaccaro e ho fatto stage con Kase.
Quindi puoi comprendere in che era...
In qualsiasi combattimento i colpi non arrivavano mai appieno.


----------



## brenin (10 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ho visto il video ma quella roba lì non c'entra davvero niente col karate che ho conosciuto io.
> E', come dici tu, una porcata.
> Io ero con *Tammaccaro* e ho fatto stage con *Kase.*
> Quindi puoi comprendere in che era...
> In qualsiasi combattimento i colpi non arrivavano mai appieno.


Chapeau, Kase è una leggenda. E pensa che solo in età molto avanzata ricevette il X dan.... oggi vediamo pivelli che a 35 anni hanno già la cintura nera, e che nell'esecuzione dei kata lasciano molto a desiderare.... 
penso che fare stage con lui sia stata un'esperienza indimenticabile. Shihan ni rei ad un grande Maestro.


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Chapeau, Kase è una leggenda. E pensa che solo in età molto avanzata ricevette il X dan.... oggi vediamo pivelli che a 35 anni hanno già la cintura nera, e che nell'esecuzione dei kata lasciano molto a desiderare....
> penso che fare stage con lui sia stata un'esperienza indimenticabile. Shihan ni rei ad un grande Maestro.


E' indimenticabile averlo visto all'opera, negli anni 80.
Sinceramente, all'epoca non pensavo a lui in termini di leggenda. Era eccezionale, per me.
Inarrivabile, comunque. Io non sono mai stato talentuoso, premetto.
E a un certo punto ho smesso con karate e ho fatto altro, per poi dimenticarmi di tutto quanto questo mondo per quasi una ventina di anni.
Tanti anni.
L'altro giorno incuriosito, sull'onda di questa discussione, sono andato a cercarlo su internet e ho scoperto che era morto da dodici anni. 
A casa l'ho ricercato nelle vecchie foto che avevo scattato. Ne ho ritrovata solo una, di gruppo.
Pure un po' sbiadita. 
Mi è venuta un po' di malinconia.


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2016)

Avete conosciuto il maestro Hiroshi Shirai? Da ragazzino ho partecipato ad uno stage in cui era presente... spettacolo!


----------

